# Bambi in labour i think, yoo hoo !!!!



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Bambi had a leaky bum this mornin and went out for several pees as sarasquares advised she would. Still wasnt sure if this was the start of things so mum came to watch over her. Mum called me to work as she was arching her back and was passing some mucus, i left work and came straight home, she is now in her box, trying to give her some peace, a bit of diahorrea and arching her back now and again so i think we are on our way, its going to be a long day, but meantime i am remaining calm, deep breaths all round lol xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Loads of luck to you all

Im soo excited for you 

keep us posted


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Bambi had a leaky bum this mornin and went out for several pees as sarasquares advised she would. Still wasnt sure if this was the start of things so mum came to watch over her. Mum called me to work as she was arching her back and was passing some mucus, i left work and came straight home, she is now in her box, trying to give her some peace, a bit of diahorrea and arching her back now and again so i think we are on our way, its going to be a long day, but meantime i am remaining calm, deep breaths all round lol xxxx


Well mine started at 5pm and we had the first pup by 8.30 so maybe not too long. God i am so excited 

If she has the piddling thing she may want to go out every other minute so be prepared for lots of garden trips.

Is she lifting her tail at all? Its looking like its going to be soon x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if she does need to go outside for a pee keep an eye on her (i'm sure you would anyway)just incase she drops a pup as one of mine did.hope all goes well.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> if she does need to go outside for a pee keep an eye on her (i'm sure you would anyway)just incase she drops a pup as one of mine did.hope all goes well.


Storm almost done that with her 10th puppy

she ran in with her hanging


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm almost done that with her 10th puppy
> 
> she ran in with her hanging


Wrom the way you explained Storms whelping she could have farted and popped one out


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Wrom the way you explained Storms whelping she could have farted and popped one out


lol easiest whelp we have witnessed


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> lol easiest whelp we have witnessed


I would say


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck hope puppies some soon


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Bambi must be in labour as jayzee has disapeared. Oh god i hope everything is ok. No news is good news


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes i hope so, come on mummy you can do it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck!x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Bambi must be in labour as jayzee has disapeared. Oh god i hope everything is ok. No news is good news


Back here now, she settled down now in between arching her back and passing mucus so having a short doze in between, she has been pacing up and down the pen and im not letting her out of there at the minute as she can do all she needs to do in there, loads of newspapers and puppy pads so easily cleaned.I think its gonna be very like your experience sarasquares, evening and then probably late into the night. Fun and games. I have a close friend on standby who has delivered many puppys and now owns a boarding kennels and grooming parlour, so if needs be she will be here in a flash, she has just been and given me loads of tips.
So i will keep posting as the house is quiet again now everyone has gone, which is what Bambi needs. Sooooooooooooooo excited xxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her hope it all goes well for you, good luck


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Back here now, she settled down now in between arching her back and passing mucus so having a short doze in between, she has been pacing up and down the pen and im not letting her out of there at the minute as she can do all she needs to do in there, loads of newspapers and puppy pads so easily cleaned.I think its gonna be very like your experience sarasquares, evening and then probably late into the night. Fun and games. I have a close friend on standby who has delivered many puppys and now owns a boarding kennels and grooming parlour, so if needs be she will be here in a flash, she has just been and given me loads of tips.
> So i will keep posting as the house is quiet again now everyone has gone, which is what Bambi needs. Sooooooooooooooo excited xxxx


Looks like you have it all in hand hun. Is she pushing yet? Lilly started all of a sudden.

If you can, hide or remove any beds that she normally uses as her first instinct may be to try and get there as its her normal cosy place. Lilly tried thais a few times. Once i hid them she relaxed a bit more.

I have everything crossed for you both x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Looks like you have it all in hand hun. Is she pushing yet? Lilly started all of a sudden.
> 
> If you can, hide or remove any beds that she normally uses as her first instinct may be to try and get there as its her normal cosy place. Lilly tried thais a few times. Once i hid them she relaxed a bit more.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you both x


No pushing yet she having a nap at the min but that wont last long as she has tried this earlier and then was up pacing and passing mucus and arching her back which were alot more frequent this mornin than they are now but as you say i think it will happen all of a sudden, im enjoying the peace at the minute as i know the madness will soon begin. lol Xx
THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT, I SOOOO APPRECIATE IT XXXX


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> No pushing yet she having a nap at the min but that wont last long as she has tried this earlier and then was up pacing and passing mucus and arching her back which were alot more frequent this mornin than they are now but as you say i think it will happen all of a sudden, im enjoying the peace at the minute as i know the madness will soon begin. lol Xx
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT, I SOOOO APPRECIATE IT XXXX


GREAT GREAT GREAT, i am soo excited 

Has she finished piddling yet? lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> GREAT GREAT GREAT, i am soo excited
> 
> Has she finished piddling yet? lol


Sort of, she had a big wee earlier on her pad, i think it was a wee, and then she was going mad licking at herself, she did alot of wee's this mornin like Lilly now its more mucus everytime she arches her back and a little bit of leaky bum not so long ago also. The pacing isnt as frequent now so i dont know whats going on and she just had some of her food, 1st time shes eaten today so i wanted to try and get someit into her, is this normal signs????????????


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Sort of, she had a big wee earlier on her pad, i think it was a wee, and then she was going mad licking at herself, she did alot of wee's this mornin like Lilly now its more mucus everytime she arches her back and a little bit of leaky bum not so long ago also. The pacing isnt as frequent now so i dont know whats going on and she just had some of her food, 1st time shes eaten today so i wanted to try and get someit into her, is this normal signs????????????


All seems normal, are you sure she did a wee on the pad, it may have been her waters 

She has prolly been in early labour for some time and is tired out. Her body knows that she will use a lot of energy so she will eat a bit if she needs it. Just small amounts should be enough. Every time Lilly had a contraction i gave her a bit of water after, she was so grateful.

You seem to be doing ok, keep it up x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I am going up the school soon, if you need me then call, in the meantime good luck and tell Bambi we havnt got all day


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks all, this is gonna be a long day, again thanks for all the advice, i have everything ready and sittin beside her bed, she gettin restless again so ill update as and when i can as i want to be near her and give her all my attention, if she settles ill be back soon xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck Jayzee and Bambi, something told me that Bambi`s puppies were going to come today, hope they here soon for her xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm had me on the edge of my seat for 4 days then had hers with no warning so good luck x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

More pacing and pees she restless again, this could go on for hours tho so dont want to bore you guys with her every movement lol xxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

you are not boring us, keep the updates coming


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> you are not boring us, keep the updates coming


Ok Thanks. She snoozing again. xxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Right, i am back, Bambi ban have her babies now 

Any news?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Im confused.
After all the activity this mornin Bambi has decided to sleep for the last nearly 2 hours, the signs where so definite earlier, the mucus, the peeing, the leaky bum, pacing and scratching, now its all went quiet.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It sounds like the quiet before the storm hun. If she has been sleeping soundly for this long then I would say you will have pups by the morning. All my girls do this type of thing were they have been all over the place digging panting peeing the lot and then suddenly go quiet with the odd pant inbetween. then they just suddenly start up again and thats it pups are on the way.

Good luck.

take care

Sarah


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just wondered, when you say she is arching her back are you sure there are not any pushes?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> just wondered, when you say she is arching her back are you sure there are not any pushes?


no pushes she not panting or stressed, she hasnt done anything now in over 2 hours, a bit of occasional scratching and puppies are responding to touch,she just wants to sleep now but hopefully the calm before the storm


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

pommum said:


> It sounds like the quiet before the storm hun. If she has been sleeping soundly for this long then I would say you will have pups by the morning. All my girls do this type of thing were they have been all over the place digging panting peeing the lot and then suddenly go quiet with the odd pant inbetween. then they just suddenly start up again and thats it pups are on the way.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


THanks sarah, i think this is what will happen and probably late on tonight or middle of the night but im keepin a constant watch on her xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting, good luck,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> how exciting, good luck,xxxxxxxxxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> no pushes she not panting or stressed, she hasnt done anything now in over 2 hours, a bit of occasional scratching and puppies are responding to touch,she just wants to sleep now but hopefully the calm before the storm


lol yes, just concerving her energy!!! good luck to you both


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have just got back home, no puppies 


I know i am going to get a late night text


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck I'm sure all will go well


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I have just got back home, no puppies
> 
> I know i am going to get a late night text


Make sure you dont have it beside your bed or switch it off cos the way she is going it could be 3am and i certainly dont want to wake anyone lol x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> good luck I'm sure all will go well


Thanks vixie, alls quiet on the western front, impatience is setting in again, its like my mum used to say " a watched kettle never boils" lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

haha so true , I was the same as you 3 weeks ago when my mums chihuahua had a litter of 3 I told her to ring me when she was in labour even if it was 4 am, I wasn't going to miss it for the world lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha so true , I was the same as you 3 weeks ago when my mums chihuahua had a litter of 3 I told her to ring me when she was in labour even if it was 4 am, I wasn't going to miss it for the world lol


Its great isnt it, my mobile hasnt stopped, everyones excited and all the good wishes from people on here, loads of support, everyone just wants the best for her and puppies/
She just did a wee and back into her box, so shes awake again, back soon.
Again, Thanks xxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Vixie said:


> haha so true , I was the same as you 3 weeks ago when my mums chihuahua had a litter of 3 I told her to ring me when she was in labour even if it was 4 am, I wasn't going to miss it for the world lol


and was it 4am


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my mums chihuahua had hers earlier in the evening, so i helped deliver them, then got home for about 10 oclock in the evening, so it worked out well,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

archiebaby said:


> and was it 4am


no luckily, she had her first at 11:30am, so I was pleased


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> my mums chihuahua had hers earlier in the evening, so i helped deliver them, then got home for about 10 oclock in the evening, so it worked out well,


that was really good, it is usually about 2am on a sunday morning when all vets are on emergency!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Vixie said:


> no luckily, she had her first at 11:30am, so I was pleased


that was a great time to have them, what a good little girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

archiebaby said:


> that was really good, it is usually about 2am on a sunday morning when all vets are on emergency!!!


hahaha yes it is,lol,,


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> my mums chihuahua had hers earlier in the evening, so i helped deliver them, then got home for about 10 oclock in the evening, so it worked out well,


I WISH, if saras Lilly is anything to go by ive a few hours to go yet in the same breath, it might be tomorrow, if thats the case i will post a pic of me on here tomorrow with a bald head as i will have pulled every hair on my head out lol 
She gone back to box to sleep, yee ha!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> no luckily, she had her first at 11:30am, so I was pleased


Do you know how long she had been giving labour signs from to the 1st pup, ie not panting or pushing, just signs???????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you will sit up till about 12 oclock, then decide to give up and go to bed, but as you start turning the tv off , and sorting yourself out she will start to have them, then in the morning when we check on here, you will just be going to bed, ..........after you have posted pictures of the new arrivals,,


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> you will sit up till about 12 oclock, then decide to give up and go to bed, but as you start turning the tv off , and sorting yourself out she will start to have them, then in the morning when we check on here, you will just be going to bed, ..........after you have posted pictures of the new arrivals,,


I so hope you are right, as long as they are all healthy i dont care if im up for 2 days xxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Jayzee said:


> Do you know how long she had been giving labour signs from to the 1st pup, ie not panting or pushing, just signs???????


I think it was about 4 hours until she started pushing, but she did have runny poo and was restless the day before she had the pups


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Bambi had a leaky bum this mornin and went out for several pees as sarasquares advised she would. Still wasnt sure if this was the start of things so mum came to watch over her. Mum called me to work as she was arching her back and was passing some mucus, i left work and came straight home, she is now in her box, trying to give her some peace, a bit of diahorrea and arching her back now and again so i think we are on our way, its going to be a long day, but meantime i am remaining calm, deep breaths all round lol xxxx


Good sign, sounds like labour to me, Teigan was arching her back whilst having contractions. ooooooooooooooo good luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Teigan started labour (staying in her box and not comfortable and acting weird not letting me out of her sight) at 9.30 in the morning, and started panting and going up the side of her box when having contractions at about 12.09 dinner time, she had first puppy 20 past 6pm, then went 5 hours and started all over again at 11pm and then had second puppy at 4.10 am.
I hope this is it for you and Bambi, GOOD LUCK. (((((((((HUGS))))))))) XXXXX


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Teigan started labour (staying in her box and not comfortable and acting weird not letting me out of her sight) at 9.30 in the morning, and started panting and going up the side of her box when having contractions at about 12.09 dinner time, she had first puppy 20 past 6pm, then went 5 hours and started all over again at 11pm and then had second puppy at 4.10 am.
> I hope this is it for you and Bambi, GOOD LUCK. (((((((((HUGS))))))))) XXXXX


Hi You!!!!!
Glad your back, she's restless again but still no major signs so its just the waiting game now, ive been watching her since 11am today and will likely still be sat here watchin her at 11am tomorrow. Fun and games x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Just on a lighter note, ive let Bambi lie up on sofa beside me for half hour as she been in pen most of the day in her box but her butt stinks, she has toxic gas issues at the minute, im taking it this would be because she is clearing her system out??????? lol x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Just on a lighter note, ive let Bambi lie up on sofa beside me for half hour as she been in pen most of the day in her box but her butt stinks, she has toxic gas issues at the minute, im taking it this would be because she is clearing her system out??????? lol x


Hi, tv got boring lol 

I dunked Lilly's bum in my bath water the day after the pups as she was covered in green stuff. I think she was really glad as i know she was upset at not being able to clean her. She had another half bath again the other day as she had the squits and it was on her tail. She couldn't relax until she was clean.

I am surprised the is still hanging on. She just may be very sensitive to what is going on and reacting to it.

I almost had the perfect whelping as the first pup was tea time and the last was 11.30pm. The vet told me we had 4 pups so i waited until about 7am for it and realised there was no more :cursing:

I always have my phone on silent but i check it if i wake up and i am on wee patrol tonight, Lilly is like a tap at the moment, so i should not miss anything. But tomorrow is preferable to me if you can arrange it :wink5:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

have been watching all day for updates but i am now going to bed. good luck, hopefully some good news to come on to tomorrow


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you ill be up all night with my friends bitch as she is due today as well and showing all the signs of starting!!!! 
fingers cross they both start soon im luck that i can trust izzy as this is her 3rd and last litter she is a fab mummy finger crossed for you ill be here if you need me


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

just wanted to wish you both good luck.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks eveyone for your good wishes again.
Ive had a power nap on the sofa and we are now in the dark (except for laptop) hoping that will relax her enough to start, she has just had a poo(soft not runny) and is quite alert but still no puppies, could be tomorrow at this pace (today i should say as its now morning), now i feel refreshed i probably wont sleep for a while. xxxx
Hows your friends bitch gettin on Wizzizz??


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Restless and weeing a few times but still nowt to make me think there will be puppies soon, also alot of licking at herself, i hope its gonna be tonight xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> have been watching all day for updates but i am now going to bed. good luck, hopefully some good news to come on to tomorrow


Thanks Corrine, not much on the updates today soz but the phone hasnt stopped and have had very little chance to get on PC, fingers crossed there will be puppys in the morning. x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any news?


I'm offf to work in a little while I hope there will be some good news when I get home.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont know if Jayzee will be on here yet as i think Bambi is going into labour. She is having contractions 

I will let Jayzee give you more info when she gets a minute. Its looking good :001_tt2:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

QUICK UPDATE!!

Bambi has had 2 pups at this time, the first was breech and not only was she born naturally she survived. She had been partially out for some time!!!

I dont know if Jayzee will update you for a bit as there is a lot going on. 

Well done Bambi for managing to avoid a c-section, great news.  :001_tt2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well Dont Bambi And Yourself, I Bet You Are Glad It Is Over, You Can Relax Now. She Will Be A Good Mother You Watch. Cant Wait To See Puppy Photos Now. Congratulations Again Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like she went in the same order as my Teigan. soft poo and cuddles and scratching of box. well done I am sooooooo pleased for you both. xxxxxxxxxx ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well Dont Bambi And Yourself, I Bet You Are Glad It Is Over, You Can Relax Now. She Will Be A Good Mother You Watch. Cant Wait To See Puppy Photos Now. Congratulations Again Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I am not sure if she has finished the whelp yet, she is with the vets


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> QUICK UPDATE!!
> 
> Bambi has had 2 pups at this time, the first was breech and not only was she born naturally she survived. She had been partially out for some time!!!
> 
> ...


great excitment here for information on the ending results. well done Bambi and Jayzee. good night sleep you will want now lollollo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Possibly a third pup but you will have to wait for this one as i have to go out


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Possibly a third pup but you will have to wait for this one as i have to go out


NOOOOOO DONT GO OUT NOWWW Phone into work on a sickie make some excuse you cant leave me here now wondering????????? lolololol. You gotta stay on your phone and with contact with Jayzee (forgot her real name now). I need to know. lolololololoo This is is sooooo exciting.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Possibly a third pup but you will have to wait for this one as i have to go out


How are your little ones doing now, have you had them weighed again. I love these puppy threads.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im glad she had them naturally. Cant wait for another update x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Damn it!!!!!!!!!!!! I got to go out and finish of the painting of my mates house, couldnt get it finished before because of personal reasons, got to get it done and will keep my mind off my problem, and now I wont be back online until 6pm.................cant wait for 6pm now..... Luverly Juberly puppies. I WANT ALL OF THEM......................


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Any news???


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nothing on the news yet, she will come on and let us know soon. exciting isnt it. xxx


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations Jayzee and Bambi, I knew all would go smoothly in the end.

hope all is well.

take care

Sarah


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

congratulations!!xx:d


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

She off to pick mum and 3 babies from vets now, all has gone well. The last one is pure white. I wonder if it looks like my poorly one that died. 

If she had not acted so quickly then the breech baby would surely not survived. Well done hun :001_tt2:

I think Bambi spent yesterday trying to push the breech one down the birth canal, poor thing, but i am amazed she managed to do it. She must have been worn out, but alls well that ends well


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

glad that mum and pups are doing well cant wait to see photos


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

COngratulations and soo pleased all went well in then end.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I am off out again but i am sure J waill be on here as soon as she has got Bambi and pups settled. I have told her to get the scales and camera


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

woo hoo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,congratulations,


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

4 PUPPIES 

The last was hasnt been very responsive, it was very high up and took a long time to decend. The vet was going to keep the pup there for an hour or so to help it along. Hopefully it is just tired. 

What morning! The first one is going to be called Lucky Lucy as thats what she is.

J will be along soon with the pics, i have some on my phone but you lot will have to wait


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww i have been sat here waiting for ages, WE NEED PICTURES,,:001_tt2:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the arrival of your new babies 

Really looking forward to seeing some photos, hope the last little one is ok and will be home with the others


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww i have been sat here waiting for ages, WE NEED PICTURES,,:001_tt2:


I feel like a helpless husband


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad all is ok cannot wait for pics!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Congatulaions Jayzee and Bambi hope the babes are all ok,glad it all was ok in the end and hope baby number 4 pulls though, can`t wait to see pics  

how exciting, i think we are next , or is there anyone else expecting puppies


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

All 4 pups home. They are a bit tired and learning to latch on to mum but i think they are all ok


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Well done Bambi 4 little babies, my chi had 4 on her first litter too.
Did she manage them all naturally? hope so it's so much better for both mum and pups if its natural as the mum tends to take to the babies better and milk flow comes through quicker too, or at least this is what I have found over the years.

take care

Sarah


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great news, i can't wait to see the pics.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww bless she did well, Teigans first one came breeched and I had to help it out and help it breath and the second one didnt breath at all so I had to swing it to remove the mucus and stuff from its nose and mouth, rubbed it and then swing again, after 6 mins he started to breath, was so glad I knew what to do. 
I am so pleased all pups are doing well and Bambi. J can have a nice sleep now tonight and a stiff drink lololol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats hope mom and babes are doing well....Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Really glad all are doing well, can`t wait to see them, hope you are ok too Jayzee, you must be really tried bless you. anyway congratulations hun speak to you soon xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

pommum said:


> Well done Bambi 4 little babies, my chi had 4 on her first litter too.
> Did she manage them all naturally? hope so it's so much better for both mum and pups if its natural as the mum tends to take to the babies better and milk flow comes through quicker too, or at least this is what I have found over the years.
> 
> take care
> ...


Yep, she did it all by herself 

I spoke to her earlier and she is whacked, emotionally and physically. If you think about it, Bambi has showed positive signs of labour for a good few days so i dont think anyone has been able to relax properly for ages.

I dont know what the vet has said but i reckon the breech pup could not descend so the labour could not progress. Luckily slowly but surely the pup came down. But i dont think anyone expected 4 pups


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all. All good here so far, where do i start, what a day!!!!!!!
SHe was quiet all night and then i noticed her contracting this morn and went to put her back in her box as she was in the kitchen with me, i checked down below and a paw was hanging out, no signs whatsoever that this was happening, no shakes, no panting, nothing, just 5 mins of visible contractions. I panicked and rang my friend as there was no water bubble as id expected, she advised to go to vets asap. Whilst waiting on the vet making an appearance outside the surgery, the pup was half way out at this point i knew i could have probably coped myself but anyhow after 5+ mins she appeared, she said to prepare for the pup not making it, she was out within 3 mins and alive and well, the vet said to call her Lucky, as she is, so we have named her Lucky Lucy. The vet said she would take over from there and sent me home to get kids out to school, half an hour later she phoned to say pup number 2 was out, a boy, then she said she would leave it half hour to see if anymore and scan her if no more, out popped number 3, a girl, then she scanned her and rang to say there was one far up she gave her another injection to help it come down, i thought it wouldnt make it, but he is here alive and well but still a bit worried as he isnt feeding as well as the others, but he is content enough at the minute. Bambi was an absolute star, she didnt as much as flinch, winge nothing, i am soooooo proud of her and she is a great wee mother, she is exhausted but is soo into the pups she wont sleep. I took their weights this afternoon in grammes, PUP 1 = 121g, PUP 2 = 90g, PUP 3 = 71g and PUP 4 = 108g, Pup 3 is quite small, ( the white one) ive named her Lilly (Lilly White) but she is feeding well and i hope she will be fine, Pup 1 and 2 are fine and seem to have no problems, PUP 4 isnt 100% yet as is struggling to suck a bit but im hoping he will come on.
Thinks thats all, ill put pics on later when i get time to breathe. Thanks for all your good wishes i really appreciate it, Welsh Crazy if id have had your number id have texted you, as i promised i would let you know as soon as, sorry to keep you hanging here today hun and a special thanks to SS for keeping the post updated for me, you are a star. A long week ahead as i cant take my eyes off them at the mo and tiredness has went out the window but fingers crossed the babies and Bambi are ok.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Hi all. All good here so far, where do i start, what a day!!!!!!!
> SHe was quiet all night and then i noticed her contracting this morn and went to put her back in her box as she was in the kitchen with me, i checked down below and a paw was hanging out, no signs whatsoever that this was happening, no shakes, no panting, nothing, just 5 mins of visible contractions. I panicked and rang my friend as there was no water bubble as id expected, she advised to go to vets asap. Whilst waiting on the vet making an appearance outside the surgery, the pup was half way out at this point i knew i could have probably coped myself but anyhow after 5+ mins she appeared, she said to prepare for the pup not making it, she was out within 3 mins and alive and well, the vet said to call her Lucky, as she is, so we have named her Lucky Lucy. The vet said she would take over from there and sent me home to get kids out to school, half an hour later she phoned to say pup number 2 was out, a boy, then she said she would leave it half hour to see if anymore and scan her if no more, out popped number 3, a girl, then she scanned her and rang to say there was one far up she gave her another injection to help it come down, i thought it wouldnt make it, but he is here alive and well but still a bit worried as he isnt feeding as well as the others, but he is content enough at the minute. Bambi was an absolute star, she didnt as much as flinch, winge nothing, i am soooooo proud of her and she is a great wee mother, she is exhausted but is soo into the pups she wont sleep. I took their weights this afternoon in grammes, PUP 1 = 121g, PUP 2 = 90g, PUP 3 = 71g and PUP 4 = 108g, Pup 3 is quite small, ( the white one) ive named her Lilly (Lilly White) but she is feeding well and i hope she will be fine, Pup 1 and 2 are fine and seem to have no problems, PUP 4 isnt 100% yet as is struggling to suck a bit but im hoping he will come on.
> Thinks thats all, ill put pics on later when i get time to breathe. Thanks for all your good wishes i really appreciate it, Welsh Crazy if id have had your number id have texted you, as i promised i would let you know as soon as, sorry to keep you hanging here today hun and a special thanks to SS for keeping the post updated for me, you are a star. A long week ahead as i cant take my eyes off them at the mo and tiredness has went out the window but fingers crossed the babies and Bambi are ok.


Fantabulas :thumbup:


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Fantabulas :thumbup:


CHEERS HUN, will get pics on in a mo as cant drag meself from pups at mo xxxx You know what its like


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

oh honey, just got on a caught up im so pleased everything is working out 4 pups how proud you must be i cant wait to see the pics of the lovely little ones. xxx well done and keep us updated xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> oh honey, just got on a caught up im so pleased everything is working out 4 pups how proud you must be i cant wait to see the pics of the lovely little ones. xxx well done and keep us updated xxx


THanks Jezzel, trying to find lead to upload my pics, back soon x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Pup no. 4 is on mum and sucking away, its took a while but shes there now xxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

thats great news. xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Pup no. 4 is on mum and sucking away, its took a while but shes there now xxxx


Great, that first milk will give her a boost.

You had an odd range of sizes there. get yourself off to bed if you can stop looking at the babies  x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all.
Couple of pics of babies, it took me ages to get them uploaded, PC didnt want to play ball.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS

Well done Bambi and you - it sounds like it was a little scary for a while.

Mum and pups look gorgeous and very contented. 

Please can I have the white one?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

No 4 having a feed x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww - so very tiny, Adorable pic  - hope they all do well.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Fleur said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> Well done Bambi and you - it sounds like it was a little scary for a while.
> 
> ...


Hands off shes mine lol
I said from the off if she had 3 i might keep one, now i want to keep the 2 girls, this is why i have named them, Lucy as she was the 1st and i bonded with her right away in the vets as the vet said she wouldnt make it and she did and the little white one, Lily, as she is the smallest and is soooo cute. 
Im thinking of giving the boys temporary names until they go to their new families, Louie and Leo. The 4 L s


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

they are so tiny, they are just perfect hope they continue to keep growing and gaining weight xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> they are so tiny, they are just perfect hope they continue to keep growing and gaining weight xxx


Thanks so much, we are not out of the woods yet but im hoping and praying that they will all be fine. xxxx


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations  Your babies are absolutely gorgeous (mommy is too) and Bambi looks very chuffed with her brand new family. I know what you mean about not being able to take your eyes off them. When my whippet had puppies I could barely cope with being away from them, just in case something went wrong. I also didn't want to miss a second of their brand new lives, just in case I missed something  They grow up so quickly, before you know it they will be toddling around and you will constantly be doing head counts lol 

PS I ended up keeping 2 of my babies too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank your for your comment, sorry I didnt give you my number, I had alot on my mind with my dead neighbour, But I am sooooo glad that Bamibi and the puppies are doing so well. they are absolutely gorgeous, I was up my mates painting so couldnt get back intime for the final update. Now you are a pro' lolololol...........isnt it a lovely feeling when it is all over and you just sit and look at them thinking of all the hours you waited and now it was all worth while. Bamibi did so well. See how chihuahua's all go differently and how labour goes different aswell from dog to dog. you were well prepared and did so well CONGRATULAIONS YOU, WELL DONE AND CONGRATS BAMBI. 
4 puppies was a good amount for a first litter aswell. Teigans little ones were 2 half ounces and 3 half ounces, dont know what that is in metric as I am not good converting, but they were very very small. Bambi looks like my Milo but Milo havent got any brown on him, I love them colours.
Wait till they get to 3half to 4 weeks and WANT to get out the box and run around, lololololololol they will be everywhere but it is brilliant wathing them grow and each one getting its personality.
Have you done a diary on how the labour and whelping went and how Bambi was through it all. It is nice to read back on it and compare when she goes again next time. ((((((((((((((HUGS TO YOU))))))))))))))) AND HUGS AND KISSES TO BAMBI ((((((((HUGGING))))))))) XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hi all. All good here so far, where do i start, what a day!!!!!!!
> SHe was quiet all night and then i noticed her contracting this morn and went to put her back in her box as she was in the kitchen with me, i checked down below and a paw was hanging out, no signs whatsoever that this was happening, no shakes, no panting, nothing, just 5 mins of visible contractions. I panicked and rang my friend as there was no water bubble as id expected, she advised to go to vets asap. Whilst waiting on the vet making an appearance outside the surgery, the pup was half way out at this point i knew i could have probably coped myself but anyhow after 5+ mins she appeared, she said to prepare for the pup not making it, she was out within 3 mins and alive and well, the vet said to call her Lucky, as she is, so we have named her Lucky Lucy. The vet said she would take over from there and sent me home to get kids out to school, half an hour later she phoned to say pup number 2 was out, a boy, then she said she would leave it half hour to see if anymore and scan her if no more, out popped number 3, a girl, then she scanned her and rang to say there was one far up she gave her another injection to help it come down, i thought it wouldnt make it, but he is here alive and well but still a bit worried as he isnt feeding as well as the others, but he is content enough at the minute. Bambi was an absolute star, she didnt as much as flinch, winge nothing, i am soooooo proud of her and she is a great wee mother, she is exhausted but is soo into the pups she wont sleep. I took their weights this afternoon in grammes, PUP 1 = 121g, PUP 2 = 90g, PUP 3 = 71g and PUP 4 = 108g, Pup 3 is quite small, ( the white one) ive named her Lilly (Lilly White) but she is feeding well and i hope she will be fine, Pup 1 and 2 are fine and seem to have no problems, PUP 4 isnt 100% yet as is struggling to suck a bit but im hoping he will come on.
> Thinks thats all, ill put pics on later when i get time to breathe. Thanks for all your good wishes i really appreciate it, Welsh Crazy if id have had your number id have texted you, as i promised i would let you know as soon as, sorry to keep you hanging here today hun and a special thanks to SS for keeping the post updated for me, you are a star. A long week ahead as i cant take my eyes off them at the mo and tiredness has went out the window but fingers crossed the babies and Bambi are ok.


I AM SOOOOO PLEASED for you and Bambi she did excellent didnt she, and looks such a good and contented mother. The puppies are absolutely gorgeous J. I have sent a messsage at the end of these messages and sent some at the begining when she had number one. isnt it a lovely feeliing watching them now they are here, you can relax now. congratulations hun and am really chuffed for you. I didnt give you my number as you would have good sarasquares helping you which was really good, you may of got confused and you needed to focus on the babies and Bambie so having just the one number off sara was better for you, especially as you had all that running around in the begining bless you. get some sleep now and a stiff drink you deserve it. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*AW they are just beautiful once again congratulations.I think bambi is absolutely addorable can i have her please?
ps. my very 1st toy poodle was called bambi but he was a boy.*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww they are adorable

Congrats x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

ooooh they are lovely  look forward to seeing them growing


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

They are sooo cute!! That little brown pup looks EXACTLY like one of the JRT pups I helped to whelp. She's the fiesty..noisy..bossy one 

Good luck with them!!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I AM SOOOOO PLEASED for you and Bambi she did excellent didnt she, and looks such a good and contented mother. The puppies are absolutely gorgeous J. I have sent a messsage at the end of these messages and sent some at the begining when she had number one. isnt it a lovely feeliing watching them now they are here, you can relax now. congratulations hun and am really chuffed for you. I didnt give you my number as you would have good sarasquares helping you which was really good, you may of got confused and you needed to focus on the babies and Bambie so having just the one number off sara was better for you, especially as you had all that running around in the begining bless you. get some sleep now and a stiff drink you deserve it. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Awww thanks alot WC (not loo) initials lol. Bambi is doing well and puppies made it through the night, im still a little concerned about no. 4 as he isnt latching well today again, i gave him nutridrops this mornin as then at least he will be getting some goodnesss in him, ive tried the bottle which doesnt seem to giving him enough milk or his suck isnt strong enough, i used the dropper but didnt get much in as i didnt want to overdo it incase i flood his lungs so i will just keep a close eye on him. Lilly (white/cream one) is very small but has no probs gettin stuck in to mum for a feed i gave her a little drop of nutridrops today also and the other 2 are fending for themselves, they feed when they are hungry and arent crying so they seem fine. 
Any suggestions on the little one thats not sucking well would be greatly appreciated but id imagine its just perseverence on my part. gonna have a snooze myself now if poss as have had about 6 hours kip in the last 2 days so will be back on later. Thanks for everything WC, i hope you are feeing better and im glad your back for a chat. xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

casandra said:


> They are sooo cute!! That little brown pup looks EXACTLY like one of the JRT pups I helped to whelp. She's the fiesty..noisy..bossy one
> 
> Good luck with them!!


I named her Lucy as she is the 1st born, Lucky Lucy, she looks brown at the mo but the dad is blue fawn and believe it or not i have/had 2 blue fawns, Bella and Max and they were very dark when born and lightened down sooo much over the 1st few months, Max the dad is now fawn with a small patch of blue at the nape of his neck but his underbelly is pure cream so thats where the little cream/white one has got her colour from, there colours change so much from birth tho. I will post a pic of dad later to show how blonde/cream he is. I wish Lucy would stay brown, one of my favorite Chihuahua colours but i dont think she will, just glad they are all here at the moment. Lucy is full on, she just pushes the rest of them out of the way when she wants her grub and shes the most content and biggest, probably as she is getting her fill in front of the others, bossy girl lol xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just Caught up with your thread!... Well congrats all round to mummy & you xx There KA-YOOT!.. xxx keep us all up dated on them xxx


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Jayzee, try putting the little one on seperatly to the others so that he isn't being pushed off, when the others have fed, bring Bambi out of the pen with just him and sit with her on your knee and hold the baby on to her if you can, so you know whether he is sucklling or not, has his pallet been checked?
I find puppy bottles almost impossible for toy breed pups, either droppers or syringes are best. 

take care

sarah


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how's the little one...... ? get the bigger pup to draw the milk down from the nipple, then take him off it and hold the little one on it.He should soon get the hang it. all the best. x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

pommum said:


> Jayzee, try putting the little one on seperatly to the others so that he isn't being pushed off, when the others have fed, bring Bambi out of the pen with just him and sit with her on your knee and hold the baby on to her if you can, so you know whether he is sucklling or not, has his pallet been checked?
> I find puppy bottles almost impossible for toy breed pups, either droppers or syringes are best.
> 
> take care
> ...


I did this last night and it worked after a while but wasnt working today but i will persevere, im not sure about pallet, everything was so manic yesterday i didnt really take everything in but my friend asked me the same question, i wil ring vets today and find out! THanks sarah

Jill


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Just rang the vets to see if she checked puppys pallet, receptionist said she would get back to me this evenin.
Checked puppys weights again
122g - Lucy 1st born,
67g - Lilly white/cream girl
89g - White and black boy (Louie)
98g - Tri colour boy (LEO) last born

Basically Lucy and Louie are up 1 gram and Lilly is down 4 grams and Leo (the one im worried about) is down 10 grams. Not good im thinking but ill see what the vet says when she rings back.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Just rang the vets to see if she checked puppys pallet, receptionist said she would get back to me this evenin.
Checked puppys weights again
122g - Lucy 1st born,
67g - Lilly white/cream girl
89g - White and black boy (Louie)
98g - Tri colour boy (LEO) last born

Basically Lucy and Louie are up 1 gram and Lilly is down 4 grams and Leo (the one im worried about) is down 10 grams. Not good im thinking but ill see what the vet says when she rings back.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, they look gorgeous, i do hope the little boy makes it, fingers crossed here,xxxxxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Just rang the vets to see if she checked puppys pallet, receptionist said she would get back to me this evenin.
> Checked puppys weights again
> 122g - Lucy 1st born,
> 67g - Lilly white/cream girl
> ...


I dont know if pups lose a bit of weight on being born, just like a human baby. If they were weighed when they were still wet they will show heavier than they really were.

In the past i have topped pups up if they were not thriving to get them ahead a bit. The first milk is so important, is her milk through yet? Lilly's was there the next day. Hope its working out ok x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pups are so cute! congrats to you and little Bambi - Hope the little one not feeding too well starts soonxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Just rang the vets to see if she checked puppys pallet, receptionist said she would get back to me this evenin.
> Checked puppys weights again
> 122g - Lucy 1st born,
> 67g - Lilly white/cream girl
> ...


Storm had 11 puppies and as you can imagine they all lost weight. One lost 20 grams in one day. we rotated them making sure they all fed and 10 days later they are all doing great.

Good luck


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

just catching up on the thread, Jayzee they look adorable no wonder you can`t take your eyes off them, you must be so proud.

Got my fingers crossed that Leo pulls through, i also have that name picked out for a boy as my grandad was called Leo short for leonard and Levi after my great grandad. And if your little Lucy is like my Lucy she will be a little star. 
Hope they all do well for you, Bambie looks so pleased with herself bless her, Congraulations once again you all did great


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

just wanted to add my congratulations to the rest, they look lovely they look so delicate and sweet awwwwww.:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you tried a kitten nursing bottle they usually come with two extra teats, you have to put a little hole in the top as the teats are sealed. If you find out that the little one is ok and not got a cleft pallet and all is well, ask the vet about puppy formula, and how much to give. I did top up the little boy of Teigans at night time and once in the morning for the first few days, but after that he was fine. He kept unlatching himself and couldnt find the nipples to get back on, this is why I slept on the couch for a week just to check on him and keep putting him back on again.. after the first couple of days he got the hang of it, he just didnt have the sucking power like his sister did and just gave up, and she would always go for the same teat he was trying to get. I hope little one will be ok, and there is good news from the vet. If he have got a cleft pallet the vet MAY (dont take this as what is going to happen as some will advice something different ok) show you how to tube feed which is quicker. i never did it. But I did get alot of information on it before Teigan had her puppies just incase. There is an article on You tube that I used to watch about it. It is a vet and he shows how to measure the tube and how to do it. But nothing is better than you own vet to show you if you do have to do it ok. But it was good to watch. Good luck with the vet call ok.. 
If you have time and want to look type in Tube feeding puppies. and it will bring some up. I always look at it just in case for the future. 
Crossing fingers for good new on results ok. love cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Water Closet (WC) lololololololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have you tried a kitten nursing bottle they usually come with two extra teats, you have to put a little hole in the top as the teats are sealed. If you find out that the little one is ok and not got a cleft pallet and all is well, ask the vet about puppy formula, and how much to give. I did top up the little boy of Teigans at night time and once in the morning for the first few days, but after that he was fine. He kept unlatching himself and couldnt find the nipples to get back on, this is why I slept on the couch for a week just to check on him and keep putting him back on again.. after the first couple of days he got the hang of it, he just didnt have the sucking power like his sister did and just gave up, and she would always go for the same teat he was trying to get. I hope little one will be ok, and there is good news from the vet. If he have got a cleft pallet the vet MAY (dont take this as what is going to happen as some will advice something different ok) show you how to tube feed which is quicker. i never did it. But I did get alot of information on it before Teigan had her puppies just incase. There is an article on You tube that I used to watch about it. It is a vet and he shows how to measure the tube and how to do it. But nothing is better than you own vet to show you if you do have to do it ok. But it was good to watch. Good luck with the vet call ok..
> If you have time and want to look type in Tube feeding puppies. and it will bring some up. I always look at it just in case for the future.
> Crossing fingers for good new on results ok. love cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Water Closet (WC) lololololololol


Getting one of the other pups to suck down the milk into the nipple then latch the boy on, like another person have said it a good idea too.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

the weight loss seems to be quite normal and 10% of birth weight is nothing to worry about. The smallest one in our litter was 181g being born and went down to 166g the following day. He was having trouble latching on too so I would try and hold him in place and express a little bit so he'd get something at least but the first couple of days I was quite worried about him. He's now the most feisty little pup out of the 6 and always first to the milk bar and has doubled his birth weight.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Getting one of the other pups to suck down the milk into the nipple then latch the boy on, like another person have said it a good idea too.


Thanks Cheryl for all the good advice as always, im trying to syringe feed him at the minute, ive also taken Bambi on my lap and latched him on that way, tonight he didnt seem to have the energy to suck, his mouth was round her and he was doing the sucking motion but didnt seem to have the energy to actually suck so i gave him a couple of drops from the syringe, gonna get a dropper at chemist tomorrow as im worried theres no control with the syringe but ive gave him another little taste of the nutridrops tonight which hopefully will give him a little bit of what he needs, i have a bad feeling about him but i could be wrong. The vet said no cleft pallet, she said milk would be coming out his nose but we feel he may just not have been ready to come as they mated several times as you know and he may have been from a later mating, (weird but true) this could be why he was sooo far up and took the longest to get down, again a lesson learned as to why free studding (leaving dam and sire to it) is not a good way to go.
The others are doing good, even the tiny one seems to be thriving and feeding plenty, ill give her a little boost of nutridrops tomorrow also though as she needs a little bit of help too i think. 
Another thing that concerns me with Leo (poorly boy) is he seems to crawling away form the rest of them all the time and i keep putting him back so he has the body heat of the others but ive watched Bambi with him and shes not pushing him away. I will persevere and fingers crossed he will be ok but it wont be for the lack of me trying to keep him going, ive had 6 hours kip in 2 days and on the sofa with the box beside me to keep a close eye on them but its so worth the sleep deprivation, lol x
Jill


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> the weight loss seems to be quite normal and 10% of birth weight is nothing to worry about. The smallest one in our litter was 181g being born and went down to 166g the following day. He was having trouble latching on too so I would try and hold him in place and express a little bit so he'd get something at least but the first couple of days I was quite worried about him. He's now the most feisty little pup out of the 6 and always first to the milk bar and has doubled his birth weight.


LEts hope Leo will be the same, fingers crossed, xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I have everything crossed for the little fellow, i`m sure hes a little fighter and with Bambi and you watching over him hes getting lots of love and care, your doing a fantastic job, you can only do your best what will be will be but fingers crossed he will get through the next few days and get stronger


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

oh my goodness! they are beautiful!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your good wishes peeps, i really appreciate it and i will keep updating as and when i can, daily hopefully but i really appreciate everyones congrats, good wishes and advice, keep the advice coming as this site has given me soo many tips. xxxx
Jill


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Just managed to get a couple of drops of milk into Leo with the syringe still not enough but every little bit counts at the mo, Bambi is manic tonight diggin and ive had to lock her in the playpen as shes not too keen to be there tonight, im hoping she isnt pullin away from the pups. Fun and games....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is really good news about the little boy. Keep him warm and keep putting him back if he unlatches, making sure he is taking alot of the nipple into his mouth. Have you tried putting him on the back nipples after one the others have sucked the milk down. You sound like you are doing ok. 
Yes it is very tireing, I was the same as I was listening for the little whimpering if one or the other had come off the teat, but it was always the little boy, and bloody hell have they got strong little heads, I held his head in place until he latched the whole nipple and he was moving his head around, I was amazed just how strong i could feel him moving his head. Your little one have obviously got the engery to move away, so its not like he is just giving up and just laying there close to a nipple and just cant crawl to it, so that sounds good to me. It is hard work doing it all but it is worth it when he do get the hang of it on his own. Yes a dog can be mated a few times with each puppy conceiving on each time. Hard to beleive isnt it. If a dog have mated with a couple of different type dogs they can give birth to each breed of puppy. My vet was the one who told me this as I had not heard of that before. So vets are good for the best advice arent they. My Shih Tzu had a litter of puppies (first litter and only one) when she was 2 and we didnt know which of the 3 dogs had her, two were the same size as her the other was a bit bigger. She gave birth to 3 tiny little puppies naturally and did so well, but the biggest shock was when they got to 8 months old (they were given to 2 of my mates who lived in the next town to me and a lady from 3 miles away) they were massive, and by the time they were all 1 year old two of them were the size of a collie, and very large build. I couldnt beleive that they were the same pups Suki had given birth to, I was totally gobsmacked as they were huge compared to her. They actually looked like a smaller version of an old english sheep dog,, lovely looking dogs mind. Suki looked like the puppy along side these dogs at one year old. She must of been taken by two of the other dogs and had a mix of them both. 
You have a long journey with this little one until he is on it own and doing well, but it is WORTH EVERY MINIUTE OF YOUR TIME, HONEST. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is really good news about the little boy. Keep him warm and keep putting him back if he unlatches, making sure he is taking alot of the nipple into his mouth. Have you tried putting him on the back nipples after one the others have sucked the milk down. You sound like you are doing ok.
> Yes it is very tireing, I was the same as I was listening for the little whimpering if one or the other had come off the teat, but it was always the little boy, and bloody hell have they got strong little heads, I held his head in place until he latched the whole nipple and he was moving his head around, I was amazed just how strong i could feel him moving his head. Your little one have obviously got the engery to move away, so its not like he is just giving up and just laying there close to a nipple and just cant crawl to it, so that sounds good to me. It is hard work doing it all but it is worth it when he do get the hang of it on his own. Yes a dog can be mated a few times with each puppy conceiving on each time. Hard to beleive isnt it. If a dog have mated with a couple of different type dogs they can give birth to each breed of puppy. My vet was the one who told me this as I had not heard of that before. So vets are good for the best advice arent they. My Shih Tzu had a litter of puppies (first litter and only one) when she was 2 and we didnt know which of the 3 dogs had her, two were the same size as her the other was a bit bigger. She gave birth to 3 tiny little puppies naturally and did so well, but the biggest shock was when they got to 8 months old (they were given to 2 of my mates who lived in the next town to me and a lady from 3 miles away) they were massive, and by the time they were all 1 year old two of them were the size of a collie, and very large build. I couldnt beleive that they were the same pups Suki had given birth to, I was totally gobsmacked as they were huge compared to her. They actually looked like a smaller version of an old english sheep dog,, lovely looking dogs mind. Suki looked like the puppy along side these dogs at one year old. She must of been taken by two of the other dogs and had a mix of them both.
> You have a long journey with this little one until he is on it own and doing well, but it is WORTH EVERY MINIUTE OF YOUR TIME, HONEST. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


OMG i just find it so amazing that it can happen like that but I actually mentioned it to my vet and she was like (i hadnt thought of that, but it could be the case) that he was from a different mating, are the signs loud and clear yet that i need to look for another vet or what??????lol
I just weighed Leo and his weight is 92g which means he is down another 6, i also gave him some nutridrops and a couple of drops from the syringe, he seems content again and hes not reacting to Bambis nipple again so ill leave him for a couple of hours and then try get more milk into him.
All the rest are feeding away and content even Lilly the little one. Bambi seems a bit restless but im letting her have a bit of freedom as i cant confine her to barracks all the time, then ill put her back in and zip it up so she cant get out. 
My hubbie keeps telling me how proud he is of me and how well im doing, which is nice to hear, i dont think men realise that the maternal instinct will always kick in whether baby or beloved pet, Bambis like my baby anyhow as she is the 1st dog ive ever had a major bond with, couldnt imagine our home without her in it, i love Bella too but Bambi has always been that little bit special.
Hope all is well with you and i know its been a tough week for you hun but im glad you are back with us Cheryl xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well all vets would know about this type of mating, I found out years and years ago with Suki, I had never know about it before that. But yes it is the case, and if they mate over a couple of days then the first one will be older that the last one concieved. OMG I just had a thought. DAMN GOOD JOB IT DONT HAPPEN TO US HUMANS....can you imagin carrying of them babies after having sex over a period of a couple of days......olololololool

Yes I am feeling alot better now, talked to the CID as they thought Julie had been dead for 3 weeks, but like I told them my dads birthday is on the 29th august and I was speaking to her on the day before, so they reckon I was the last one to of seen her. I am just glad I can help peice it all together. I am still in shock but getting there. Those images wont go away at night I keep seeing her body on that couch.

If the little one dont feed ask you vet to show you how to tube feed. It only takes a couple of seconds to administer the milk. But then again you work so that would be out of the question for you, but then again if you had to bottle feed you will be doing that every 2 two hours, how would you cope if you had to bottle feed will you have someone to do it for you when you work? Hopefully he will snap out of it and just get going again, poor little thing, I hope he dont loose anymore weight. Worrying for you isnt it. I think you did EVERY SO WELL, YOU COPED REALLY WELL. Men dont understand it at all, my hubby used to say "Why dont you come to bed now and leave Teigan to it". It is something you just cant do, you have to keep an eye on them to make sure they are all ok. That is part of the breeding process and puppies do go down hill in a matter of hours not days. I am crossing my fingers and hoping that the little boy starts to pick up soon. love to you and Bambi 

Bambi is restless and she knows and senses something isnt right and that you are worried too. They are not daft dogs know when something is up. Bless her. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well all vets would know about this type of mating, I found out years and years ago with Suki, I had never know about it before that. But yes it is the case, and if they mate over a couple of days then the first one will be older that the last one concieved. OMG I just had a thought. DAMN GOOD JOB IT DONT HAPPEN TO US HUMANS....can you imagin carrying of them babies after having sex over a period of a couple of days......olololololool
> 
> Yes I am feeling alot better now, talked to the CID as they thought Julie had been dead for 3 weeks, but like I told them my dads birthday is on the 29th august and I was speaking to her on the day before, so they reckon I was the last one to of seen her. I am just glad I can help peice it all together. I am still in shock but getting there. Those images wont go away at night I keep seeing her body on that couch.
> 
> ...


He is taking a wee bit more milk but still from the bottle, i also gave him some water today to keep him from dehydrating, on the day they were born his weight was 108g, today it is 89g so quite a drop but im giving him the nutridrops twice a day and his 2 to 3 hourly feeds around 1mg a time, sometimes a little bit more, his weight has dropped less each day so im hoping and praying its stabilising a little bit with me feeding him regularly.
Ive still got a couple of days to take off next week and will go in wed and thurs for 3 hours, my mum will come out to mine and watch them, im hoping he will have stabilised a bit by then and my mum can give him a top up if necessary till i come back, as i say it will only be 3 hours each time and i would like to think by the following week he will be on his feet but i only work 14 hours a week anyhow and mum will be here till they are ok to be on their own. 
Time is a healer and i hope eventually those images will start to fade at night but you have had a bad shock, she was lucky to have you as a friend. xxxx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous puppies hun x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> Gorgeous puppies hun x


Thanks Anna

Cute doggies you have, the little one in the middle is a british bulldog isnt it, my friend shows and breeds british bulldogs and she also has a frenchie at the minute which is expecting, im sooooo tempted as i love the frenchies but im not sure if they would mix with the chi's so maybe best to stick to chihuahuas.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> Gorgeous puppies hun x


PMSL, Just noticed in the background of the picture..........love the way you POTTY train your dogs lololololol. Spoilt or what lololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope the little ones evens out soon for you. You are doing well mind. He is a little fighter though, he is still here and keeping the milk down and with out having the runs. Good sign.
Feeling alot better now, as I have been able to give the date she was last seen alive (Talking to me). Funeral on wednesday so I can say goodbye to her.
Keeping fingers crossed for little boy.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Had to take Bambi to the vet sat night as she was very swollen down below between the vulva and 1st set of nipples, it was rock hard so i was really worried, my own vet said she would see her sun morning but i wasnt prepared to wait till then as i was worried she had an infection which obviously could pass on to the pups, so i took her to a different vet. She had an over production of milk but he gave her an antibiotic injection to be on the safe side, he also said her womb hadnt closed which is worrying and im hoping that my vet hasnt been too bruttle getting the pups out and caused her womb problems. Needless to say i have now registered with the new vet.
Little boy (LEO) is still feeding off the syringe his weight is still going down but only by 1gram a day which im happy with as im hoping soon it will even out, as the first 2 days he lost 16grams which was really worrying, unfortunately he is losing out on colostrum from mum tho but im giving him nutridrops twice daily and feeding him every 2 to 3 hours, mum is still cleanin him but she is still treating him the same as the others and not rejecting him, she is more content now with me working with him. The other 3 are piling the weight on, Lilly (white one) who was smallest at birth is gaining slowly around 1 gram + per day, and the other 2 are putting on 5-10 grams per day. So far so good.
I think the need for sleep has now passed me by, im getting a little bit more at night as im feeding him late on, 12ish then having 3 hours kip, feeding him again, then getting up between 6-7 am to get kids sorted and feeding him again, then feeding him every 2-3 hours after that. FUN AND GAMES!!!!!! 
Its all good, xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Had to take Bambi to the vet sat night as she was very swollen down below between the vulva and 1st set of nipples, it was rock hard so i was really worried, my own vet said she would see her sun morning but i wasnt prepared to wait till then as i was worried she had an infection which obviously could pass on to the pups, so i took her to a different vet. She had an over production of milk but he gave her an antibiotic injection to be on the safe side, he also said her womb hadnt closed which is worrying and im hoping that my vet hasnt been too bruttle getting the pups out and caused her womb problems. Needless to say i have now registered with the new vet.
> Little boy (LEO) is still feeding off the syringe his weight is still going down but only by 1gram a day which im happy with as im hoping soon it will even out, as the first 2 days he lost 16grams which was really worrying, unfortunately he is losing out on colostrum from mum tho but im giving him nutridrops twice daily and feeding him every 2 to 3 hours, mum is still cleanin him but she is still treating him the same as the others and not rejecting him, she is more content now with me working with him. The other 3 are piling the weight on, Lilly (white one) who was smallest at birth is gaining slowly around 1 gram + per day, and the other 2 are putting on 5-10 grams per day. So far so good.
> I think the need for sleep has now passed me by, im getting a little bit more at night as im feeding him late on, 12ish then having 3 hours kip, feeding him again, then getting up between 6-7 am to get kids sorted and feeding him again, then feeding him every 2-3 hours after that. FUN AND GAMES!!!!!!
> Its all good, xxxx


Aww im glad Mum is OK. Im the same, i wouldnt have waited

Sounds like the pups are thriving

well done xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww im glad Mum is OK. Im the same, i wouldnt have waited
> 
> Sounds like the pups are thriving
> 
> well done xx


Thanks so much SM, how are your little bundles doing????????? x


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Jayzee, have you tried the little one on a bottle again yet, I used a very sharp knife with a point on it to open the top of the teat a bit more so they could suckle on it better, he should put a bit more weight on this way, I'm just a little worried that he isn't putting much weight on, I have been down this road three times before and lost two of my pups in the last two litters my girl has had, this time I had learnt alot from my last two experiences and was quick to start them on the bottle and all three started to put weight on, this is the first time we have had all 3 pups survive to over 5 weeks with Arwin. I'm really pleased how they have come on now.

Good luck and it sounds like you are doing a great job.

take care

Sarah


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww bless Bambi, what a worry for you too, good job you had another vet to go to and that they sorted her out. sounds like little boy is starting to level out a little. Hope he starts to put on weight and not loose anymore. Could of been to do with the last puppy high up in the horn and not being ready like the others. Hope she is getting better bless her I feel for her she have been through so much. Hang tight and keep up the good work, ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh poor Bambi and poor you, you have both been through so much, you did right not to wait, i don`t think i could have rest waiting, glad you got sorted with a new vet.
Fingers still crossed for little Leo hope he starts gaining weight soon, he has been in my thoughts and prayers over the last few day, you are doing a marvalous job there, you must be so tired.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

RESULT!!!!!!!!!!
Leo has started to feed off Bambi this afternoon, if id have had champagne i would have been popping corks, i couldnt believe it, he has fed off her again since then and ive topped him up also with RC milk from a bottle, yee ha!!
Im ecstatic, ill just have to keep a close eye that hes getting enough from her, ill set him onto her on my lap away from the others so im sure he isnt getting pushed aside as Lucy No.1 and Louis No.2 are hogging all the milk and they are proper chubsters, lol. Lilly had a good feed from the bottle also and i gave her some nutridrops today also as these 2 are the smallest. 
Thanks again for all your good wishes. xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great news about Leo  
All your hardwork, love and attention is paying off 
Good to hear they are all doing well.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

That is the best news i`ve heard all day, i`m so pleased for your little man, all your hard work has paid off, you must be so proud, lets hope he piles on the weight and keeps up his strengh, a little fighter Leo as strong as a lion


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww thanks guys, your support and good wishes mean the world to me, im so happy, im nearly scared to be happy until i see him at least but 1 gram on, in total he has dropped from 108g (at birth) to 84g today, so it has been worrying but i would just like to see him put 1 gram on or lose nothing and then i can start to feel that we are on the up, even though im delighted today im still slightly worried. I know the first 2 weeks are crucial. As i said tho the support here is great. xxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

aww honey i am so pleased for you,xxxx just goes to show all you hard work and love has paid of. cant wait to hear what his next weight will be will be thinking of you:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

im still feeling really negative about Leo, his weight is dropping steadily,now down to 82g, im still trying to top up in between Bambi feeding him but his belly never looks full, even after a feed, whereas even Lilly who is only 80g always has a little chubby belly after she has a feed and she is really fine built also, the other 2 are chubsters, im just lost as to what to do to turn it around for him, can anyone please advise if drip feeding would make a difference, should i speak to my vet about this, i thought after his several feeds off mum his weight would stop dropping but im now beginning to think hes just fading away and will die eventually, tho i will not give up on him, they are a week tomorrow but i know with fading puppy syndrome they can last up to 2 weeks???????????????
ANY ADVICE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

How often are you toping up and how many times would you say he is taking from his mum! are you putting a big pup on the nipple before the weak one and are you using the back nipples!? oh and what are you using to give the milk? and what milk you using? sorry but i havent read the thread


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> How often are you toping up and how many times would you say he is taking from his mum! are you putting a big pup on the nipple before the weak one and are you using the back nipples!? oh and what are you using to give the milk? and what milk you using? sorry but i havent read the thread


Since he started on mum yesterday ive topped him up every 3 hours, sometimes he doesnt take it and others hes taking about 1ml which isnt alot, every 2-3 hours i am laying Bambi on my lap and setting him on her, today he has fed from 3 nipples as ive moved him from 1 to the other to make sure, at times ive waited till one of the others have had a feed in the box and set him straight on as they have pulled away. I was feeding him from a syringe up until he started sucking yesterday but now im using a small bottle and milk is flowing from it so i know hes getting it. Im feeding him Royal Canin milk. He pooed on me a couple of nights ago when i was feeding him and it was quite solid, today when i was putting him and lilly onto Bambi in the box i pulled my hand away and there was diarhorrea on my hand, i dont know which one it came from but it was one of the 2 ( im assuming it was Leo), maybe his tummy is funny cos he is now taking Bambis milk as up to yesterday afternoon he was only on RC as he couldnt suck from her. Confused and worried !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep doing what your doing! keep him warm! feed him every two hours! and when putting him on mum put on the back nipple after a bigger pup has suckled that will get the milk going! Has the vet checked the pups over since they have been born?
Just keep what your doing its all you can do! ohh and the poo will more than likely be due to the two different milks! if a vet hasnt seen the pups recently i would take at least him down for a quick once over just to make sure there is nothing thats being missed!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Keep doing what your doing! keep him warm! feed him every two hours! and when putting him on mum put on the back nipple after a bigger pup has suckled that will get the milk going! Has the vet checked the pups over since they have been born?
> Just keep what your doing its all you can do! ohh and the poo will more than likely be due to the two different milks! if a vet hasnt seen the pups recently i would take at least him down for a quick once over just to make sure there is nothing thats being missed!


Cheers DD, i think ill take him down tomorrow if i can, my hubbie away for a week from today and unfortunately i rely on him to chauffeur me but the vet that Bambi went to and had the pups ( who i dont have much faith in ) is only 5 mins away but its worth a try to get him checked over and see what can be done for him, ill just keep up the feeding and hope and pray that he pulls back, im also giving him nutridrops 1-2 times daily so im hoping hes getting everything he needs, in the other hand i may just be prolonging the inevitable, sounds morbid i know but its soooo hard everytime i weigh him and see his weight is still dropping. Ill try my best to keep him going, thats all i can do.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, sorry the little one is still losing weight, i havent read all through, but have you checked his mouth for cleft palate? it can be just a very thin line on the roof of the mouth?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jazee, ask your vet about tube feeding the baby boy, he will weigh the pup and advice on how much to tube feed. Good thiing with tube feeding you dont have to make sure they bring up their wind, he will teach you how to measure the tube from nose to tummy and show you were to mark the tube and attach to the syringe, he will also advise you on how to re-measure the tube as he is growing so the tube it reaching his stomach. It dont take long to administer the milk either. He will show you how to push the syringe SLOWLY. He may say dont bother doing this but it would be worth while asking anyway. And worth trying this method if he is still loosing weight. Have you tried feeding every two hours.

When Teigan was pregnant I looked into tube feeding just in case, if you want to see it being done then go onto you tube and type this in..... drdocb.... It is a vet showing how to tube feed a prem cav king charles puppy. 
I am not saying you must go and do it for definate, this is just a suggestion and something for you to see so you now what they would be on about ok.....cheryl xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi, sorry the little one is still losing weight, i havent read all through, but have you checked his mouth for cleft palate? it can be just a very thin line on the roof of the mouth?


The vet said i would visibly see it and my friend checked it as she knows what she is looking for, unlike me and she said he doesnt, how would the cleft palate affect him, would it mean he wouldnt survive????
Ive just fed him off Bambi on every nipple available for about 10+ minutes and i even pulled him back off the nipple to make sure he was actually sucking instead of just letting him lie on her and look like hes sucking and still i dont see any chub on his belly like the others have when they are fed, i cant understand why he isnt looking like he has had a feed, the milk has to be going somewhere.

Update on weight of puppies,
1st born - Lucy - 199grams she was 122 at birth
2nd born - Louie - 142grams he was 90 at birth
3rd born - Lilly - 86 grams she was 71 at birth
4th born - Leo - 82 grams he was 108 at birth

As you can see they are all putting on weight but his is dropping daily and i thought when he started feeding off Bambi yesterday he would slowly put it on but ive resigned myself to thinking now that hes not going to make it, they will be 1 week old tomorrow. It sounds terrible but id rather if he isnt going to make it, i would have lost him at birth as ive now spent nearly a week trying to keep him going and its gonna be so hard if i lose him but i dont begrudge one second of the time ive spent on him, i just think it will be harder to deal with if he goes now. Im crying writing this at the thought of it happening what am i gonna be like if/when it does.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Jayzee speak to your vet whe we were having problems with the one we lost in Arwin's last litter, the vet gave us some anti-biotic drops for the pup which unfortunatly we didn't get chance to use on her as she had pnumonia on her lungs and didn;t make it through the night we tried with her for over a week and lost our battle. Get him to your vet asap or get the vet out to them which would be better saves you having to take the pup out of the house and into the vets were there is alsorts of disease's knocking around. He sounds like he could do with some anti-biotics to clear him up, he might just start to pick up then. It may also be worth you giving them to Lilly too with her being such a low weight too. 
I know how hard it is and what you are going through as I said I have been through it twice before and almost a third time with this litter. If you need anymore advice on this please pm and I will help you all I can.

take care

Sarah


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Some vets wont tube feed a puppy who already have a good strong sucking reflex, but if it is to save his life and help him put on weight it would be worth asking your vet what he suggests. ok. good luck and i hope he gets back on track again and starts sucking on Bambi again on his own. It must be really worrying for you. Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Cheryl, the problem is he is sucking on Bambi and taking what im giving him from the bottle also, but he is still losing weight this is why i cant get my head around the weight loss, will ring the vet tomorrow, i spoke to her today and she said to bring Bambi and all the pups in this week, to check for infection etc, so will make appointment tomorrow and see what they say, its just so heart wrenching every time i put him on the scales and his weight is down again, i cant understand how he is getting fed so often and still losing, i suppose unless he has diarhorrea and Bambi is cleaning it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bambi could be cleaning it and so you wont notice it as much then, one reply you got from someone said about anti biotics, this is a very good idea as it will stop any infection the puppy may have. I did read on a site that a puppy can get phnemonia and loose weight, but I cant find the stupid site now, but at least the vet will check Bambi and all the pups over for you. I really feel for you hun as you are like any other breeder YOU HAVE bonded with your little babies, and it is a real worry when you are trying everything you can think of to help the little one. Make sure the little one keeps warm ok, because you must not feed it if it ever gets cold. I REALLY HOPE THE VET CAN DO SOMETHING FOR LEO. I will be watching this thread and keeping an eye out for your updates ok. When Teigans little boy was born and I had to help him, I kept thinking the worse too, but this will help you because when it all turns out good it is the best feeling in the world. The other case sinareo is it will prepare you a little. I will be keeping my fingers crossed as usual. Keep your chin up hun.........and remember YOU ARE DOING EVERY SINGLE THING YOU CAN DO TO HELP THIS LITTLE ONE and we are all so proud of you ok. love to you and little leo and Bambi xxxxxxxxx ((((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear Leo is still losing weight.
Sounds like you are doing a fantastic job with Bambi and all the pups.
Fingers crossed for Little Leo, hopefully the vet can give you some good news.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> The vet said i would visibly see it and my friend checked it as she knows what she is looking for, unlike me and she said he doesnt, how would the cleft palate affect him, would it mean he wouldnt survive????
> Ive just fed him off Bambi on every nipple available for about 10+ minutes and i even pulled him back off the nipple to make sure he was actually sucking instead of just letting him lie on her and look like hes sucking and still i dont see any chub on his belly like the others have when they are fed, i cant understand why he isnt looking like he has had a feed, the milk has to be going somewhere.
> 
> Update on weight of puppies,
> ...


hi, sometimes it can be a very,very thin line right in the middle of the roof of the mouth, but this is where the milk is going, also the sucking reflex isnt good? i would take him into the light perhaps get someone to hold a little torch for you and gently open his mouth and look at the roof, if there is any gap at all it is cleft palate and unfortunately it is unlikely the puppy will survive, i really hope it isnt this but just seems really odd as you are making sure he is getting the milk and trying your hardest but the weight keeps dropping?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi, sometimes it can be a very,very thin line right in the middle of the roof of the mouth, but this is where the milk is going, also the sucking reflex isnt good? i would take him into the light perhaps get someone to hold a little torch for you and gently open his mouth and look at the roof, if there is any gap at all it is cleft palate and unfortunately it is unlikely the puppy will survive, i really hope it isnt this but just seems really odd as you are making sure he is getting the milk and trying your hardest but the weight keeps dropping?


The only thing thats making me think its not cleft palate is the milk isnt coming down his nose, light bulb just went on, i remember someone telling me this would happen with cleft palate, so ill take him to vets tomorrow and get some antibiotics and get him checked, hopefully it will pan out. Just hope he makes it through the night. x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bambi could be cleaning it and so you wont notice it as much then, one reply you got from someone said about anti biotics, this is a very good idea as it will stop any infection the puppy may have. I did read on a site that a puppy can get phnemonia and loose weight, but I cant find the stupid site now, but at least the vet will check Bambi and all the pups over for you. I really feel for you hun as you are like any other breeder YOU HAVE bonded with your little babies, and it is a real worry when you are trying everything you can think of to help the little one. Make sure the little one keeps warm ok, because you must not feed it if it ever gets cold. I REALLY HOPE THE VET CAN DO SOMETHING FOR LEO. I will be watching this thread and keeping an eye out for your updates ok. When Teigans little boy was born and I had to help him, I kept thinking the worse too, but this will help you because when it all turns out good it is the best feeling in the world. The other case sinareo is it will prepare you a little. I will be keeping my fingers crossed as usual. Keep your chin up hun.........and remember YOU ARE DOING EVERY SINGLE THING YOU CAN DO TO HELP THIS LITTLE ONE and we are all so proud of you ok. love to you and little leo and Bambi xxxxxxxxx ((((((((((hugs))))))))


Thanks Cheryl as always good advice and support, ill go to vets tomorrow and see what they advise, just hope he makes it through the night, ill keep feeding him every couple of hours, just spoke to my chi friend also who breeds and shows and she mentioned pneumonia but ive constantly checked his feet and nose etc for blueness as i knew this would show if he wasnt breathing properly ( i read it somewhere) and its all ok, gonna feed him again and lets hope some anitbiotics tomorrow will do the trick.
Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> The only thing thats making me think its not cleft palate is the milk isnt coming down his nose, light bulb just went on, i remember someone telling me this would happen with cleft palate, so ill take him to vets tomorrow and get some antibiotics and get him checked, hopefully it will pan out. Just hope he makes it through the night. x


ahh i really hope he makes it too jayzee, unfortunately if the split is only small it wouldnt always come out of the nose , you are doing your best for him and that is all you can do, the vet will know for sure tomorrow, i wish you luck with him


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good luck for the vets today hun, I will be thinking about you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good luck for the vets today hun, I will be thinking about you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I just read a site which say's a puppy can have a cleft palate which looks like a very fine dark line down the middle of the roof of the mouth. I wont send the link as you will have information yourself today ok, and you dont need that extra worry at this moment.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I just read a site which say's a puppy can have a cleft palate which looks like a very fine dark line down the middle of the roof of the mouth. I wont send the link as you will have information yourself today ok, and you dont need that extra worry at this moment.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


i really hope all is well at the vets today, but that was what i was trying to say, sometimes it is a really thin line that is hardly noticable but is still cleft palate, this would explain why the little one is not putting on any weight despite all jayzee best efforts, lets just hope it aint and the vet can sort the little one


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I didnt realise Cleft Palate could be so different. I knew it could be a big hole and then a long slit type on, but didnt know about the long thin dark line, also putting in your finger and running your finger along the roof to feel if there is an indentation in the crease which is cleft palate too, See you learn alot more things on these sites. It is nice to read all the different things about other peoples dogs and alot are all different and not text book at all. Now I was told about Cleft Palate by my vets when I asked about it months ago, but they said anything about this other type of a slim line going along the roof. Thanks for that information, I will add that to my booklet now. xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

The first whelping i attended when i started my breeding training, was a litter of six shih tzu`s 2 out of the six had clefts one was very noticable and the other was a much finer line, still both puppies had to be pts it was so upsetting, i was tied from been up all night and upset about the two we lost and was still very tearful for two days after 

My fingers are crossed for little leo he is in my prayers xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I didnt realise Cleft Palate could be so different. I knew it could be a big hole and then a long slit type on, but didnt know about the long thin dark line, also putting in your finger and running your finger along the roof to feel if there is an indentation in the crease which is cleft palate too, See you learn alot more things on these sites. It is nice to read all the different things about other peoples dogs and alot are all different and not text book at all. Now I was told about Cleft Palate by my vets when I asked about it months ago, but they said anything about this other type of a slim line going along the roof. Thanks for that information, I will add that to my booklet now. xxxx


thats ok, it is really helpful sometimes what you learn from others how old are jayzee's puppies now?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> The first whelping i attended when i started my breeding training, was a litter of six shih tzu`s 2 out of the six had clefts one was very noticable and the other was a much finer line, still both puppies had to be pts it was so upsetting, i was tied from been up all night and upset about the two we lost and was still very tearful for two days after
> 
> My fingers are crossed for little leo he is in my prayers xxx


it is really horrible as they are perfect in every other way and sadly there is nothing that can be done as the botb quotes ' any puppy with any degree of cleft palate should be culled' so very sad but looking on the bright side perhaps little leo just needs a little help from the vet with some ab's


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> thats ok, it is really helpful sometimes what you learn from others how old are jayzee's puppies now?


one week old today I think it is, she is off to the vets today with the mother and the puppies. I am hoping everything is going to be ok. she have done so well so far with them. xxx
I am waiting for update when she puts it on here. not sure when though.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> one week old today I think it is, she is off to the vets today with the mother and the puppies. I am hoping everything is going to be ok. she have done so well so far with them. xxx
> I am waiting for update when she puts it on here. not sure when though.


if they are one week old then there is a very good chance it isnt cleft palate as the little puppy would have found it very hard to survive that long, so hopefully it is something else fingers crossed for jayzee and the baby


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just catching up with thread....I hope little Leo is ok and pulls thruxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope it is good news, Jayzee havent come on yet, she is probably busy at the moment before she comes on here, I hope it isnt bad news.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

has anyone heard how the little puppy is yet?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry to keep you hanging, ive been really busy today, went to the vets at 2pm and she had a look in his mouth, she never referred to cleft palate so still not sure but i asked her to put him on antibiotics, she gave him a shot of antibiotics and some for me to start giving him tomorrow, also Bambi is on antibiotics, just to be on the safe side, she didnt pay much heed to the other pups as she could tell they are thriving.
Leo is now being force fed every 2 hours, by this i mean he isnt looking for it but i am persevering until he takes around 1 ml, not much but at least he getting something, he pooed on me twice today during feeds and it wasnt runny but not solid, soft poo but not diarhorrea, my friend said this is a good sign as he must be taking something into his belly to poo it back out. Also ive noticed last night he was quite snuffly, nasely, today there seems to be little drops of like fluid coming out occassionally when feeding him,, im not sure but i feel we are very close to pneumonia and i just hope and pray the antibiotic works on that, ive been assured that it will but im just living on hope now. The vet said he is energetic enough (not lying in the corner without moving) so she thinks he is still fending for himself to a point, tho he is very lethargic again and unless i feed him he wouldnt bother feeding at all i think. 
Thanks again for all your good wishes and i will update daily when possible, i will settle when we hit the 2 week mark, only 1 whole week to go lol xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds like everything possible is being done! just make sure to keep him warm! everything crossed for him.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

ohh honey my love and thoughts are with you xxx with you fighting on his side he has a chance.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

i have him lying on top of a water bottle as we speak, i have the fire burning and the heat mat is on, im beginning to think maybe too much heat, i gave him some water today also to keep him hydrated. Again today he has dropped about 3grams which is worrying as he has now dropped from 108g to 78g but the next 24 hours i think will be crucial to see if the antibiotic can turn it around, i just pray it will.
The other 3 have put on between 6 grams and 10 grams since yesterday, they are doing so well. 
I think i named him well, tho, LEO, my star sign, the proud strong Lion, he is my little fighter, i just hope he makes it.
The vet said the nutridrops have probably helped keep him alive so far as well as the 2-3 hourly feeds. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

have you tried the dehyrating test? if not pinch the skin arond the scruff of the neck if it doesnt go straight back down he will be dehrated if it goes straight back down hes fine!
if it turns out he is dehyrated then boil the kettle and wait for it too cool down and give him some of that! if you have liquid life aid thats also good! 

if hes not then just keep doing what your doing and what will be will be..the best of luck for him.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Hi guys, sorry to keep you hanging, ive been really busy today, went to the vets at 2pm and she had a look in his mouth, she never referred to cleft palate so still not sure but i asked her to put him on antibiotics, she gave him a shot of antibiotics and some for me to start giving him tomorrow, also Bambi is on antibiotics, just to be on the safe side, she didnt pay much heed to the other pups as she could tell they are thriving.
> Leo is now being force fed every 2 hours, by this i mean he isnt looking for it but i am persevering until he takes around 1 ml, not much but at least he getting something, he pooed on me twice today during feeds and it wasnt runny but not solid, soft poo but not diarhorrea, my friend said this is a good sign as he must be taking something into his belly to poo it back out. Also ive noticed last night he was quite snuffly, nasely, today there seems to be little drops of like fluid coming out occassionally when feeding him,, im not sure but i feel we are very close to pneumonia and i just hope and pray the antibiotic works on that, ive been assured that it will but im just living on hope now. The vet said he is energetic enough (not lying in the corner without moving) so she thinks he is still fending for himself to a point, tho he is very lethargic again and unless i feed him he wouldnt bother feeding at all i think.
> Thanks again for all your good wishes and i will update daily when possible, i will settle when we hit the 2 week mark, only 1 whole week to go lol xxxx


Hopefully i can put your mind at rest about the snuffly nose. My pups are constantly blowing out a fine spray from their noses, Paris does it too, usually in my face lol. It seems to be when she is excited. If his nose was running then that is a worry. He may just be learning to cope with feeding and breathing but keep your eye on it. They are born with their mothers antibodies in their system until they make their own.

When i topped the poorly pup up with milk on the first night i squeezed the milk in gently at a pace that she could swallow comfortably. I struggled to get the hole right in the teat, it was a nightmare. It ensured that she was getting milk without getting worn out at the same time. It was a comfort seeing that 3 mls had gone down her. If the pup has a sucking reflex it may be ok to do this but check with the vet if you are unsure.

At the end of the day Leo is moving around so it shows he has some spirit. I am sure if you persevere you will get there and we are all rooting for you both. :001_tt2:

Hopefully i can go on my holibobs knowing he has turned the corner 

And you must be dying for a good nights sleep x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> i have him lying on top of a water bottle as we speak, i have the fire burning and the heat mat is on, im beginning to think maybe too much heat, i gave him some water today also to keep him hydrated. Again today he has dropped about 3grams which is worrying as he has now dropped from 108g to 78g but the next 24 hours i think will be crucial to see if the antibiotic can turn it around, i just pray it will.
> The other 3 have put on between 6 grams and 10 grams since yesterday, they are doing so well.
> I think i named him well, tho, LEO, my star sign, the proud strong Lion, he is my little fighter, i just hope he makes it.
> The vet said the nutridrops have probably helped keep him alive so far as well as the 2-3 hourly feeds. xxxx


Did the vet mention anything about dehydration? Then again if he was he would have put him on a drip. If more is going in than coming out then you are getting somewhere lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> have you tried the dehyrating test? if not pinch the skin arond the scruff of the neck if it doesnt go straight back down he will be dehrated if it goes straight back down hes fine!
> if it turns out he is dehyrated then boil the kettle and wait for it too cool down and give him some of that! if you have liquid life aid thats also good!
> 
> if hes not then just keep doing what your doing and what will be will be..the best of luck for him.


Yep been doing the test and vet checked him also today, i have been giving him cooled boiled water for the last couple of days so he on nutridrops, RC, mums milk (when he can) and water. Fingers crossed.
Oh and antibiotics, as of tomorrow after his injection today.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Hopefully i can put your mind at rest about the snuffly nose. My pups are constantly blowing out a fine spray from their noses, Paris does it too, usually in my face lol. It seems to be when she is excited. If his nose was running then that is a worry. He may just be learning to cope with feeding and breathing but keep your eye on it. They are born with their mothers antibodies in their system until they make their own.
> 
> When i topped the poorly pup up with milk on the first night i squeezed the milk in gently at a pace that she could swallow comfortably. I struggled to get the hole right in the teat, it was a nightmare. It ensured that she was getting milk without getting worn out at the same time. It was a comfort seeing that 3 mls had gone down her. If the pup has a sucking reflex it may be ok to do this but check with the vet if you are unsure.
> 
> ...


He has just taken another 1ml, thats us for today until 3am so im off to try catch some zzzzzs, his is just a fine spray from the nose also so i think we could be ok on that score, he has a bit more energy tonight for feeding and was trying to suck a little at the syringe but still couldnt suck off Bambi, poor soul but i felt confident tonight that he has a chance, dont know why, gut feeling but we are far from out of the woods, just topped up his furry water bottle which he is now sleeping on so all is good at the mo and i just pray he makes it through another night but the scales said he actually put on 1gram after that feed which is a 1st as it usually doesnt matter whether he been fed or not he still loses. Tomorrow is a new day (well actually today as we in A.M now) Night folks, ive another long night ahead and again thanks for all the support it has been brilliant and kept me going through all this. Luv to all. SS give those little chubsters a kiss from me they are gorgeous, i can see my 2 chubbies getting that way already, lets hope in a weeks time they are as healthy as your 2. xxxx

Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just to let you know i`m thinking of you and praying for Leo lion heart, hes a little fighter, i think you are doing a great job. you must be so tired, but all your hard work is paying off and the little man keeps sending you little rays of hope, try and stay positive although i know it must be hard at times, fingers cross once the antibiotix kicks in he will come on leaps and bounds, wish we could fast forward a week for you hun.
sending [hugs] your way


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I bet you are totally knackered, but it will be worth it in the end hun dont worry. The vet would of kept him in for constant attention if he thought he needed it, so that is a good sign in itself. Come on Leo boy, start drinking your milk and you will grow into a stong lad lolol....... Lets hope that this morning he have picked up with having them anti biotics. When he starts then watch him go (cross fingers). Your doing ever so well, so proud of you. When it comes time for him to go to his new home you will find this one hard to let go of, he will be your extra special puppy. You named him well didnt you. Go get some kip, chat on her when your able to. (((((((((hugs)))))))) Cheryl xxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

that is so good news that the vet didnt see any form of cleft, hopefully he will pick up for you, fingers crossed for little leo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Keeping everything crossed for little Leo!xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Awwww thanks guy for all your good wishes, LEO seems to have turned a little corner today, nothing major mind, just a small glimmer of hope, his weight hasnt went down, yee ha, it has stayed at what it was yesterday, he is sucking on mum but i am still feeding him every 3 hours as im not sure what he is getting from her, ive given him his antibiotics twice today and yet again he has pooed on me and it wasnt diarhorrea, so thats a good sign, i really dont want to be to positive at this point as it will hit me harder if he doesnt make it, so im still expecting the worst, but oh my god am i fighting to keep him alive. He is soooo small beside the others, even Lilly, who was smallest at birth, but this evening looking down on him in the box, he was lying on his belly and i could actually see he looked a little wider in the back, 8 days old now so if we make it through the next 6 days i will start to breath easy again as i know that anytime up to 14 days FDS can kick in, it is hard work, sleep deprivation and my purse is slowly but surely getting lighter ( all to vets fees) but it has been so worth it, just to watch these little bundles and to feel some form of small achievement that LEO is still with us, i wil not give up on him. The other 3 are coming along leaps and bounds, i have very little worries with them as they are basically surviving without any help from me. Bambi is tired and is spending more time away from them but is still straight there when they need her, bless her, she has shocked me with being so good with the labour and a fabulous mum, so proud of her.
Cant wait to see all these other babies on the site now, thanks guys for everything xxxx


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Poor you, you are going through a tough time with little Leo. Over the years I've handreared many litters of puppies and kittens (used to work for a vet and reared all the orphans/rejected babies). I always added a sprinkle of accidophilis into their formula as it helps maintain good bacteria in the stomach. You can get it from most health shops. It certainly won't do any harm, and quite possibly help him. Might be worth a try. Good luck xx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

we are all their right with you with little leo he has been through so much already he is deff a fighter xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to hear Leo is still fighting - I'm sat here in awe of what you are doing for this little chap, you are simply amazing.
Small achievements mean so much - not loosing any weight is a great steppingstone.
I'll have my fingers crossed for a while yet thinking of the little chap. 

Good to hear the others including Lilly (who I'm still planning to dognap  )are doing really well.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I feel today that i am losing my battle with Leo, he seems so lifeless, i think he cant fight anymore, im crying as i write this, i just feel so helpless i dont know what to do for him anymore, its devastating.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

If he stops breathing im assuming i can still give him dopram V, i got it for the birth, he is 9 days old now, on the other hand will i just be prolonging his agony


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear he isnt doing so good today 

Have been reading his updates since the pups birth.

No advice about what to do if he does stop breathing only follow your heart and do what you feel is for the best xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi jayzee, sorry to hear that little leo is not responding, i really feel that sometimes it is not meant to be despite your very best efforts ( which i know you have tried your hardest) sometimes it is better to just let the little one go he obviously has some underlying problem that you cant see so really sorry


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OH god im sooo sorry sorry to hear hes not responding

He was doing soo well

sometimes as said before it really is the best to let them go if they have stopped fighting

Im thinking of you


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks so much folks, its so crazy with him, one day he is doing so well and the next day he dips again, i actually thought when i wrote the message earlier about him losing his battle that he was dead when i looked in the box, i am forcing his mouth open today to feed him, he has no energy at all, hes had water, antibiotics, nutridrops and milk today, i really dont think there is anymore i can do or him and its best to let him go when the time comes. Thanks again for your good wishes x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jayzee. luv and hugs Jill


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I'm so sorry Jayzee. luv and hugs Jill[/QUOT
> 
> From one Jill to another, Thanks x


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh Jill i`m so sorry to hear little lion heart Leo is not too good today, i really don`t know what to say, you have done everything possible and if love alone could save him we all know it would, you should be proud of what you have done for him so far, never once giving up, my friend add a litter of lhasa`s early this year and one of them was like leo and only half size of her litter mates, she sadly slipped a way at at a week old, my friend said she always knew deep down she would not make it but she faught for her to the end just like you have for leo, its so hard to lose a puppy at any age.

My love and thoughts and prayers are with you and little Leo


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jayzee, 

I have been silently following your thread and your fight and determination with Leo.

My heart goes out to you, you have been remarkable. My prayers are with You and Leo.

Fingers crossed that the little mite turns a corner and begins to pick up.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear Leo has taken a turn for the worse today and is no longer responding.
You have been an absolute angel over the last 9 days, you've fought for him so very hard, I don't think anyone could of done any more for him.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

oh honey, i to am sorry he is not to good today we all know you have done all you can to help leo and he has won our hearts  you can only do what you feel is the right thing but we are all with you sending you love and hugs xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear about little Leo, You have been doing such a fantastic job with him and Im praying he can hang on,,,,HUGS(())))


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee, I am so sorry to hear this, after all the fighting he have done too and the hard work you have put in helping him throught it all.
You have done EVERY single thing you could of done, there is nothing else that you could of done and done any different, you have never given up on him from the start. Can I tell you what I would do........If I was in your position I would still do everything I could, but If he stopped breathing on his little own, then I would just let him go peacefully. I wish I could give you a real hug hun as you deserve one. He have been a little fighter from the start and you have been his "rock" from the start too. If you decide to revive LEO then no one is going to condem you for doing it, you must follow what your heart says ok. Give him a little kiss from me and big hugs to you from me (((((((((HUGGING))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks so much guys for all your support, you guys have been my rock with your good wishes and constant support, Leo is still here this morning, his weight is now fluctuating between 76 and 77 grams which is over 30grams lost since birth, im still doing all i can but i feel its a matter of time but i wont give up on him, he could still turn it around tho i am doubtful but i am hanging on to that hope. If he does stop breathing i have decided that i wil let him go peacefully as he has fought soooo hard and if its his time to go then i have to let him go, but boy i tell you for a 1st time litter ive been through the mill as im sure we have all been on occassion, i know im not on my own on this as i know most of you have experienced it but if he turns a corner it will be so rewarding and meantime there are the other 3 who are totally thriving, even Lilly is doing fantastic and she was the one i worried about at birth, they look like little bears but in all honesty i havent really paid much attention to them other than weighing them and making sure Bambi is feeding them when needed as all my attention is focused on LEO. A big massive thank you to all of you for your support, advice and kind words, it has pulled me through. xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Thanks so much guys for all your support, you guys have been my rock with your good wishes and constant support, Leo is still here this morning, his weight is now fluctuating between 76 and 77 grams which is over 30grams lost since birth, im still doing all i can but i feel its a matter of time but i wont give up on him, he could still turn it around tho i am doubtful but i am hanging on to that hope. If he does stop breathing i have decided that i wil let him go peacefully as he has fought soooo hard and if its his time to go then i have to let him go, but boy i tell you for a 1st time litter ive been through the mill as im sure we have all been on occassion, i know im not on my own on this as i know most of you have experienced it but if he turns a corner it will be so rewarding and meantime there are the other 3 who are totally thriving, even Lilly is doing fantastic and she was the one i worried about at birth, they look like little bears but in all honesty i havent really paid much attention to them other than weighing them and making sure Bambi is feeding them when needed as all my attention is focused on LEO. A big massive thank you to all of you for your support, advice and kind words, it has pulled me through. xxxx


Its heartbreaking when you loose them

Lilo had her first litter 9 days early. 3 were born dead. The little one died a week later, and the devastating thing was we had to put one to sleep at 4 weeks old as he could not walk. They done all kinds of tests but said he would never be able to walk. Its always hard and books can never prepare you for this but you are doing more then some people. i know people that just leave them to die, but you are fighting for him and we are alll sooooooo proud of you for doing that and i know Leo is thanking you aswell xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i think you have made the best desicion jayzee, but sometimes little miracles do happen and hopefully may happen to little leo, sending you all the luck with him


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think we are ALL HOPING HE WILL PULL THROUGH, you never know he may just bouce back all of a sudden, but you have done all you can it is up to him now. bless him it is heart breaking isnt it. keep stong ok. love Cheryl xxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I have come to a very hard decision today, which i have given alot of thought but i feel at this point that i am only prolonging Leos agony. If he hasnt picked up by Wednesday (2 weeks old) i am going to ask the vet to put him to sleep. My conscience is getting the better of me and i cant watch him struggle any longer, deteriorating daily and force feeding him as he doesnt want to feed anymore, i cant do this to him any longer. I also feel at this point that he may be deformed or brain damaged. Im not sure but i think he has FPS. I would really appreciate your opinions on this, i know ultimately the decision is mine but i would really like to know if you guys think i am doing the right think?? x


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

what about having the vet look at the pup and if he feels the same as you have him pts!
If the vet feels he is just weak then you could try tube feeding as then the pup has no choice but to take it he wont need to suckle it will go straight to the stomach..Of course if you did decide to do that the vet would show you how but it would be your job to do it every feed! This must be hard!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes I suggested tube feeding before, have a think about this again Jill and see what happens, but talk to your vet and ask his advice he will tell you what he thinks and how he thinks Leo will do. But if little Leo is brain damaged etc then I think your decision will be the best and put him to sleep, and let him go peacefully. You have done sooo well. and little Leo aswell. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I was with the vet on wednesday and she said the fact that i was syringe feeding him was adequate and that i was to prepare myself for the worst tho she felt i was doing all i can, id imagine, i could be wrong (please fell free to advise) that whether being syringe or drip fed is it not all the same, i am force feeding him but he is taking it every 2 hours,i hold his mouth open and put it on his tongue, he just isnt yearning for food but i am still giving him it and it is going down every 2 hours. Would drip feeding be any different to this??? xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It would depend on how much he is taking now and how much he could be taking on the tube. he would weigh Leo and then tell you how much you would administer via tube, He will also show you how to measure the tube from stomach to mouth and mark the tube, (markings will become longer as he gets bigger). Also show you how to insert the tube properly as he swallows it. It is quicker and he wont have to struggle to suck anything as he is already weak. You will be doing it for him, you will have to do it every 2 hours and the vet will tell you the quantity as he grows (hopefully) and how often from then on. It may be worth a try with him you never know. But this is totally up to you, it is your decision as you would have to do it. ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

The difference is that you wouldnt have to force feed him! and he wouldnt have to put any effort into taking the food if tubed as he doesnt have to suckle it goes straight throw to the stomach..The vet would tell you how much to give for the weight of the pup and how much to add as and when he puts weight on..If it was me and the vet said he had no medical problem i would give tubing a go! good luck in what you decide!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It would depend on how much he is taking now and how much he could be taking on the tube. he would weigh Leo and then tell you how much you would administer via tube, He will also show you how to measure the tube from stomach to mouth and mark the tube, (markings will become longer as he gets bigger). Also show you how to insert the tube properly as he swallows it. It is quicker and he wont have to struggle to suck anything as he is already weak. You will be doing it for him, you will have to do it every 2 hours and the vet will tell you the quantity as he grows (hopefully) and how often from then on. It may be worth a try with him you never know. But this is totally up to you, it is your decision as you would have to do it. ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ill ring the vet in the morning and see what they say, im feeding him every 2 hours anyhow so it makes no difference how i feed him, ill do whatever it takes for him to survive as you know, lets hope there might be a chance yet, time will tell, ill let you know tomorrow what the vet suggests. Anythings worth a try as 11 days in it doesnt seem so far to make any difference what im doing so lets hope this might work. xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> The difference is that you wouldnt have to force feed him! and he wouldnt have to put any effort into taking the food if tubed as he doesnt have to suckle it goes straight throw to the stomach..The vet would tell you how much to give for the weight of the pup and how much to add as and when he puts weight on..If it was me and the vet said he had no medical problem i would give tubing a go! good luck in what you decide!


The vet already said at birth that she thought he may be brain damaged so this is all adding up in my head as to why he is struggling so badly, but i have taken the advice on board and will contact my vet in the morning, i just dont want him to suffer if this is gonna be the case and the vet said on wednesday that i was doing all i could do for him. As i said earlier i will do whatever it takes for him to survive, as i have been doing for 11 days, if it takes another month of sleepless nights to get him on his feet ill do it gladly, i just dont want him to suffer if all hope is gone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

no no i understand that and i would be just the same! if he has got a medical problem than i would be just the same and end his suffering! good luck in what you decide! I know you will make the right choice for the sake of the little soul  xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

We all know you will do the right thing for little Leo, and if it is Brain damage then you must do the right thing and PTS. If the vet says no he havent got it, then try the tube.
Only you can make the final decision, you are with Leo and you know your pup, so with the vets advice we all know you will do what is best in the long run. We will all be thinking of you and we stand by you all the way. Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxx(((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks girls, i really appreciate all your help and support. My friend said she doesnt think my vet will show me how to tube feed they will want to keep the pup in and i know for a fact he wouldnt get the attention in there that he would get off me, so ill have to wait till tomorrow to find out what they suggest. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

i wouldnt have thought they would have kept the pup in! never happened here before we have always done it if needed! If the vets suggests keeping the pup in to tube feed them selves you have every right to say no and ask them to show you so you can take him home and do it! They have to show you! thinking of you both xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What ever you decide we are 100% behind you ok. Well done for what you have done for him so far. cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks again girls, ill be no further forward till i speak to the vet but as you say Cheryl i will know what to do when the time comes, i wont give up on him but i have to see some signs soon of hope as the last 3-4 days there have been none and i just got so down today i felt like i was torturing him by keeping him going. xxxx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Jayzee!
I am sending you a hug sweetheart You must be torn in two
DT
xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thinking of you - it must be a very difficult decision. I know you'll do what's right for you, Bambi and all the pups.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks also fleur and DT for your kind words, time will tell but i hope he makes it, just weighed him, he is 76gms which is 32 less than birth weight. I will update thread tomorrow when ive spoke to vet. 
I havent had my power nap today so im gonna try catch a couple of hours now till next feed. Im exhausted. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

sleep well! as soon as i come home from college i shall check this thread! but what ever you decide! good luck. xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> sleep well! as soon as i come home from college i shall check this thread! but what ever you decide! good luck. xxx


Thanks DD x


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i really feel for you , poor little man he has been such a fighter, and you have done everything possible to help him, know one will blame you what ever you decide, you have to do what his best for him, if he is only going to suffer then best to let go, its going to be so hard what ever happens , but we are all here for you and are praying for you and your little fighter


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Leo  I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

oh honey im really sorry about little leo xxx you have always done what is best for him we can tell you love him very much, we are all here for you whatever tou decide xxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Jayzee

I haven't been around for awhile but can truely sympathise with your fight for little Leo.

I have PM'd you my own experience early this year.

If I can be of any support please do say...

In my thoughts xx*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I really hope he picks up, he's doing well with hanging on so far so he's obviously a little fighter. I'll be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry Leo is not responding well - You have been doing an amazing job and im praying he turns a corner soon - HUGS xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, hows Leo today hun any news, he is in my thoughts and prays and you are too, hope you both ok [[[[[hugs to you both]]]]]


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I havent seen Jill on here yet, I do hope everything is ok with little Leo. She must be so stressed out now, wondering what to do. I told her to go with what SHE thinks is right for the little one. Hope she comes on after. It is sooo sad.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I havent seen Jill on here yet, I do hope everything is ok with little Leo. She must be so stressed out now, wondering what to do. I told her to go with what SHE thinks is right for the little one. Hope she comes on after. It is sooo sad.


i have not seen her on today i was getting worried about little leo, he has been in my thoughts all day. i do hope its good news as im sure she said that she was going to the vet again today. xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If the vet say's he havent got Brain Damage then I am hoping she will give the tube feeding a go. But that would be up to her, bless her she is the only one who can make that decission. I do hope he is ok though. She must be so exhausted with worry.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee i have been on here all day today hoping that everything is ok with your little Leo. Hopefully you have just been having a lazy day and time to yourself for a while, I am off to bed now, will see you tomorrow hopefully, good luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

How has today gone! i have had this little pup in my thoughts all day.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys, so sorry, its been such a manic day and ive just now sat down to update thread, LEO is still with me (not great tho) going to vets tomorrow at 4.30pm to learn how to tube feed him so fingers crossed we get that far, tube feeding is defo the last resort so if it doesnt work, nothing will, i have done everything else but its worth a try. He is today just less than 4 times lighter than LUCY, which is extreme, his weight today is 74 grams, Lucy is 282 grams, Lilly is 139 grams and Louie is 213 grams. I will get the vet to give him a thorough check and see if she thinks there are any deformities but i wont know anyting till tomorrow. I promise to update earlier than tonight.
Thanks everyone for good wishes and concerns. xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for the update - best of luck at the vets tomorrow.
Whatever happens we know you've done the best for your pups.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Jayzee i have been on here all day today hoping that everything is ok with your little Leo. Hopefully you have just been having a lazy day and time to yourself for a while, I am off to bed now, will see you tomorrow hopefully, good luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry Cheryl i wish it was a lazy day unfortuneatly it was the complete opposite, ive updated thread on Leo today so just wanted to apologise to you and everyone for not being on earlier, on the upside ive lost over half a stone in weight myself ( and i needed to ) so all the sleepless nights and random snacking when i get a chance is all thanks to the puppies, lol, if i didnt laugh id cry right now. Tomorrow is a new day so ill see what it brings, i just hope its good. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

fingers crossed for you best of luck at the vets tomorow,xxx the others sound like they are coming on well. we all know you have given you best to look after all your babies and i know you love leo and will do the very best for him all my love xxx


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and little Leo xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

My thoughts and prays are with you and Leo today xxx


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck and I'll be thinking of you and little Leo all day waiting to hear how you are getting on! xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> So sorry Cheryl i wish it was a lazy day unfortuneatly it was the complete opposite, ive updated thread on Leo today so just wanted to apologise to you and everyone for not being on earlier, on the upside ive lost over half a stone in weight myself ( and i needed to ) so all the sleepless nights and random snacking when i get a chance is all thanks to the puppies, lol, if i didnt laugh id cry right now. Tomorrow is a new day so ill see what it brings, i just hope its good. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Congratulation on the weight loss...........But I know you have done EVERY single thing you can, tube feeding is the last thing you can do now, there wont be anything else now, I do hope the tube feeding will work for Leo, it will be such a littlel miracle for you. All our thoughts will be with you what ever happens ok. we all support you and are with you right through it ok. Love and hugs to you and little Leo. (((((((((((hugs))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck today at the vets, Keeping everything crossed for you and little Leoxxxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*In our thoughts...

You are doing well :001_wub:
Leo is blessed to have you as his mummy... xx*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope all goes well today with little Leo, my thoughts are with you both  xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Unfortunately LEO lost his fight tody at just after 12pm, he is now running free on Rainbow Bridge with all his new friends. I cried when he left us but felt a sense of relief that he isnt suffering anymore, unfortunately we didnt make it to the vets, he went quite quickly of which i am also glad, i thought id done all my crying until i started to write this and now im in bits. I just want you all to know that you guys have been a tower of strength to me as my OH has been away on business for a few days and you lot have kept me going. He hadnt the strength anymore and even with feeding this morning he lost 5 grams from last night till he passed, he went cold and then he went. Bambi didnt reject him but she wasnt the same with him this morning but she was licking his face up till shortly before his last breath. Ive tried to attach a pic of him which i took a few days ago, i hope it has added it. 
Run Free Leo run, we will never forget you my little star xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Unfortunately LEO lost his fight tody at just after 12pm, he is now running free on Rainbow Bridge with all his new friends. I cried when he left us but felt a sense of relief that he isnt suffering anymore, unfortunately we didnt make it to the vets, he went quite quickly of which i am also glad, i thought id done all my crying until i started to write this and now im in bits. I just want you all to know that you guys have been a tower of strength to me as my OH has been away on business for a few days and you lot have kept me going. He hadnt the strength anymore and even with feeding this morning he lost 5 grams from last night till he passed, he went cold and then he went. Bambi didnt reject him but she wasnt the same with him this morning but she was licking his face up till shortly before his last breath. Ive tried to attach a pic of him which i took a few days ago, i hope it has added it.
> Run Free Leo run, we will never forget you my little star xxxx


Run free Leo

Im soo sorry to hear you lost him. You and Leo did all you could xxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh i`m so sorry, i don`t know what to say, poor little man fought till he had no fight left bless him, little lion heart leo, no words can discribe how you must be feeling right now, we all know how hard you have worked to help the little guy, if love alone could have saved him, i know it would, but god could nolonger see him suffer and decided it was time, he is free from pain running and playing at rainbow bridge.
My thoughts are with you jayzee.

R.I.P Leo Lionheart xxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

so sorry ((hugs))
run free little man and go find my little girl that a lost a few months back im sure you will be great friends.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh i`m so sorry, i don`t know what to say, poor little man fought till he had no fight left bless him, little lion heart leo, no words can discribe how you must be feeling right now, we all know how hard you have worked to help the little guy, if love alone could have saved him, i know it would, but god could nolonger see him suffer and decided it was time, he is free from pain running and playing at rainbow bridge.
> My thoughts are with you jayzee.
> 
> R.I.P Leo Lionheart xxx


Thanks, i really appreciate your kind words, Leo Lionheart (perfect) cos thats what he was, i named him after my star sign, i must have sensed he was going to need the heart of a lion to fight this, just unfortunate we didnt make it. xxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

aww so sorry jayzee, some times it just isnt meant to be


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear he didnt make it,you did everything you could. I agree if love could have saved him he'd be here now but unfortunately sometimes it's for the best. R.I.P little Leo Lionheart, go and make lots of new friends at rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Nothing I can say will make you feel any better at this time...

You know you gave little Leo your all.

A very sweet photo of your little lionheart.

The Rainbow is shining brighter with his presence xx*


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

run free little leo xxx im crying right along with you honey the picture is stunning he was such a brave and much loved little man that has touched the heart of all on here that has been following, we know that you have done all you could and so much more than some would of.

R.I.P little leo XXX


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Unfortunately LEO lost his fight tody at just after 12pm, he is now running free on Rainbow Bridge with all his new friends. I cried when he left us but felt a sense of relief that he isnt suffering anymore, unfortunately we didnt make it to the vets, he went quite quickly of which i am also glad, i thought id done all my crying until i started to write this and now im in bits. I just want you all to know that you guys have been a tower of strength to me as my OH has been away on business for a few days and you lot have kept me going. He hadnt the strength anymore and even with feeding this morning he lost 5 grams from last night till he passed, he went cold and then he went. Bambi didnt reject him but she wasnt the same with him this morning but she was licking his face up till shortly before his last breath. Ive tried to attach a pic of him which i took a few days ago, i hope it has added it.
> Run Free Leo run, we will never forget you my little star xxxx


Oh Jayzee I am soooo sorry to hear that, that is so sad, he did so well to last this far with such a fight for a little one. But at least his is not suffering and he went peacefully. god bless the little one. My heart goes out to you. You have done SO well for him. You can be proud of yourself for all you have tried to do for him. I am in tears here now too and it isnt even my puppy but it feels like we are all part of his little life aswell. I send all my love to you. I just dont know what else to say to you........Please keep in touch with all 3 of the other little ones and Bambi ok. Love to you....Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Unfortunately LEO lost his fight tody at just after 12pm, he is now running free on Rainbow Bridge with all his new friends. I cried when he left us but felt a sense of relief that he isnt suffering anymore, unfortunately we didnt make it to the vets, he went quite quickly of which i am also glad, i thought id done all my crying until i started to write this and now im in bits. I just want you all to know that you guys have been a tower of strength to me as my OH has been away on business for a few days and you lot have kept me going. He hadnt the strength anymore and even with feeding this morning he lost 5 grams from last night till he passed, he went cold and then he went. Bambi didnt reject him but she wasnt the same with him this morning but she was licking his face up till shortly before his last breath. Ive tried to attach a pic of him which i took a few days ago, i hope it has added it.
> Run Free Leo run, we will never forget you my little star xxxx


Aww he is so sweet too, bless his little heart, he will be with all the other little ones in Rainbow Bridge now having fun and making new freinds, I am so sorry about this loss, it is awfull when you fight so hard to help them, but he did alot of fighting and you did to to help him in everyway you could. You should be (I know you are) one proud owner for doing what you have been doing. RIP Little Leo. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im so sorry  U did the best u could - Leo is running free at rainbow bridge - RIP little onexxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

To My Human Mummy. 

Look not where I was
For I am not there
My spirit is free
I am everywhere 

In the air that you breathe
In the sounds that you here
Don't cry for me Mom
My spirit is near 

I'll watch for you
From the other side
I'll be the one running at "Rainbow Bridge"
With my new friends by my side 

Smile at my memory
Remember in your heart
This isn't the end
It's a brand new start.

I hope this is appropiate, I just saw it and thought of you Jayzee.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

ohh no! im sorry! you tried your best and thats all you could have done! 
Sleep peaceful Leo..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so so sorry Jayzee. Luv and hugs to you and your family both human and animal....Jill


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Leo didn't make it. You tried so hard to nourish him - both practically and emotionally. He must have felt so very loved as he moved to Rainbow Bridge.

Run Free, Little Man xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> To My Human Mummy.
> 
> Look not where I was
> For I am not there
> ...


That is beautiful Cheryl, thanks so much xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks to all you guys for your unbelievable support and kind words, i will pick myself back up tomorrow and focus on Lucy, Lilly and Louie for now i just want to remember Leo. My 8 year old was gutted when i told him but i explained that Leo was in pain and had to go as he was suffering, OH is back this evenin so we will bury him in the back garden and as i said move on to focus on the other 3 but i certainly will never forget these last 13 days, it has been a roller coaster and today i just feel exhausted so im gonna have a reasonably early night and then get back on track tomorrow, i will post pics of the other babies soon as they are massive, Lucys eyes opened yesterday, Louies today and Lillys still arent open so i know i have alot of fun times ahead of me with these 3. Thanks again. xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Your welcome, I thought it was a lovely poem. it touched me. You deserve a good rest now, cant wait to see the chub's. lolol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Leo.
You have been an absolute angel and no one could of done more for this little boy.
Thank you for posting the picture of him.
Lovely to hear Lucy and Louie's eyes have opened I'm sure little Lilly won't be far behind.
Get some rest - the 3 of them will be up to mischief in no time.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP little Leo, free from anymore suffering.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that Leo didnt make it. You did your very best though.

RIP Leo xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How is Bambi and the 3 pups?
Are Lilly's eyes open yet?
Hope all is well, I look forward to seeing pictures of them soon.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys, thought it was time for an update, ive attached pics of Lucy, Louie and Lilly. 
Lillys eyes still arent open which ia a little bit worrying but all in good time.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi jayzee, so cute, how old are they now?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi jayzee, so cute, how old are they now?


They were 2 weeks yesterday, i cant wait now till they get more active, i love your profile pic, is that your Frenchie i think isnt it, pied too, i love them x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the new picks they are lovely.
I'm sure Lilly's eyes will open soon, she looks quite a bit smaller.
I love Louie's markings but little Lilly is still my Fav


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Jayzee
they are all adorable  but love little Louie... gorgeous markings on his head.

They will give hours of endless fun, better than watching the tv 
thanks for the pics.
And hope you are feeling a little bit more in control now :001_wub: as for the first fews days you actually feel at a bit of a loss after being so wrapped up in handfeeding
take care*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hi Guys, thought it was time for an update, ive attached pics of Lucy, Louie and Lilly.
> Lillys eyes still arent open which ia a little bit worrying but all in good time.


Lucy the pup looks just like my Crystal looked when she was a puppy,,and Lilly looks just like Teigans little girl she had, they are really cute arent they. I love watching them grow and get their own little characters. Wait till they are running around lolololol they will be everywhere. Glad to know they are doing good. Glad you put Leo on RainbowBridge. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cheryl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so tiny and cute, and all so different, beautiful,xx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hi Guys, thought it was time for an update, ive attached pics of Lucy, Louie and Lilly.
> Lillys eyes still arent open which ia a little bit worrying but all in good time.


Our last litter were born prem, and their eye didnt start to open til day 18 I was panicing, but their eyes were fine and we have since had them all eye tested and the results were clear.

Mo


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous, little Lilly is my fav too, but they are so adorable, bet you are like me and can`t take your eyes off them.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I love them!! Lilly is my fave she is adorable!!xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Aww they are gorgeous, little Lilly is my fav too, but they are so adorable, bet you are like me and can`t take your eyes off them.


Aww what a brilliant pic of your little ones they are gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

There gorgeous.xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, they are all sooo different which im delighted with but originally i only considered keeping 1 girl, now i cant bring myself to part with either as they are both gorgeous in their own different way lol. Today they weigh in at:
Lucy - 351 gram
Lilly - 194 gram
Louie - 295 gram, 
Louie is soon to be called Benji, which is what his new owner has picked so i will really have to try to stick to that and get him ready for his new home but Louis is sort of stuck with me and personally i prefer it but its not my choice lol. 
Maybe im being silly but i cant wait till Lilly opens her eyes as i keep worrying that she might be albino xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It can take anything up to 18 days for pups eyes to open, are there any slits across the eyes to suggest they maybe starting to open? If they havent opened by beginging of next week I would have a word with your vet, he can check them for you then. some puppies open then later than others. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It can take anything up to 18 days for pups eyes to open, are there any slits across the eyes to suggest they maybe starting to open? If they havent opened by beginging of next week I would have a word with your vet, he can check them for you then. some puppies open then later than others. xxxxxxx


Cant see slits its really hard with her colouring, its just the others have been open 3-4 days now but she was obviously like Leo, a little bit behind. Patience is not one of my best qualities, can you tell ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Cant see slits its really hard with her colouring, its just the others have been open 3-4 days now but she was obviously like Leo, a little bit behind. Patience is not one of my best qualities, can you tell ?


She will open them soon, like you said it could be because she is younger than them really. So glad they are doing well. xxx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I've just read through this entire thread- your puppies are beautiful. Can you really beat Chihuahua pups? I think not! I'd kill to get one of those babbies Lol. 

I'm so sorry about Leo  Thirteen years ago we lost two puppies that didn't make it beyond 5 days- Tippy and Roley. Even though I was only young myself the experience stays with me and I can remember them and the whole event as though it were yesterday. Some things are just not meant to be but you absolutely did your best by him.

(Kinda off topic but mentioned earlier in the thread.....>The pups in our litter were actually sired by multiple fathers as the dam was a pregnant heinz 57 stray we adopted- the variety in them was unbelievable. Some looked like Border collies, others like springers, one like a rottie and another just like a whippet! It's incredible. We stayed in touch with most of the pups new owners (still are in touch!) and it was crazy to see how they all turned out, different builds, colours, everything! )


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Aww what a brilliant pic of your little ones they are gorgeous xxxx


Hey Jayzee, I think you pinched my Chihuahua. you got him in you pic lololol dont they look the same, cute... my Milo's pic was taken back in February. His coat is long now. I cant get the picture of my Milo up to show you, bugger it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My Milo, hope it have come out this time lolol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My Milo, hope it have come out this time lolol


Awww Cheryl, Milo is gorgeous, a real cutie!!! What age is he now??? 
Who is the little dog in your profile pic, do you think that one looks like my Lucy as im wandering is she gonna lighten down in colour and maybe be sable, its so hard to tell as Chihuahuas colours can change drastically. When i got Maximus he had alot of blue on him (blue fawn) but he eventually lost most of his blue and just had a tiny mark at the nape of his neck, he was fawn on top but his underbelly was pure cream, nearly white and his mum was pure cream. Bella had very little blue when i got her (blue fawn again) but now she has a dorstal stripe of blue all the way down her back to the tip of her tail, its unreal how there colours can change. x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> I've just read through this entire thread- your puppies are beautiful. Can you really beat Chihuahua pups? I think not! I'd kill to get one of those babbies Lol.
> 
> I'm so sorry about Leo  Thirteen years ago we lost two puppies that didn't make it beyond 5 days- Tippy and Roley. Even though I was only young myself the experience stays with me and I can remember them and the whole event as though it were yesterday. Some things are just not meant to be but you absolutely did your best by him.
> 
> (Kinda off topic but mentioned earlier in the thread.....>The pups in our litter were actually sired by multiple fathers as the dam was a pregnant heinz 57 stray we adopted- the variety in them was unbelievable. Some looked like Border collies, others like springers, one like a rottie and another just like a whippet! It's incredible. We stayed in touch with most of the pups new owners (still are in touch!) and it was crazy to see how they all turned out, different builds, colours, everything! )


Thanks for reading the thread, poor Leo just gave up fighting and was ready to go, to be honest i think he was ready to give up long before me as i just couldnt give up on him, but i dont regret a second of the time i gave and spent with him, if you could see me now, i have 2 stys on one eye, from not eating and sleeping right when looking after Leo, not a pretty sight lol 
I find it really weird the way they can carry more than one litter and you have confirmed it for me with what you said about all the pups looking different, dont get me wrong i have looked into it and knew it was possible but your story is confirmation for me, i truly believe that Leo and Lilly where not ready to come as they were number 3 and 4 and Lilly was the smallest and developing later than the others also as you know Leo had alot of dramas ie: he couldnt suckle etc. It blows me away.
I can tell you like myself are a chihuahua lover, do you have any yourself?? They are the only breed that i have totally bonded with and they are soo low maintenance. Thanks for your comments xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all, Lilly has finally opened her eyes today and they are blue, thank god, i was worried she might be albino.
All puppies have been wormed today also and Bambi, next in line will be puppies on their feet hopefully soon, i soooo cant wait till they running riot round the house lol xxxx


----------



## emwalker (Sep 28, 2009)

they are lovely


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Awww Cheryl, Milo is gorgeous, a real cutie!!! What age is he now???
> Who is the little dog in your profile pic, do you think that one looks like my Lucy as im wandering is she gonna lighten down in colour and maybe be sable, its so hard to tell as Chihuahuas colours can change drastically. When i got Maximus he had alot of blue on him (blue fawn) but he eventually lost most of his blue and just had a tiny mark at the nape of his neck, he was fawn on top but his underbelly was pure cream, nearly white and his mum was pure cream. Bella had very little blue when i got her (blue fawn again) but now she has a dorstal stripe of blue all the way down her back to the tip of her tail, its unreal how there colours can change. x


Milo was one year old in May. He have the most beautiful fanned tail now and the ruff on his neck. He is a funny little thing.
Chrystal in the small pic is my new puppy I bought in August 15th. she is a sable Long Hair, she have the shorter legs to Milo and Teigan. When I got her she had a very dark strip going from her dark mask over the top of her head and down her back and onto her tail. now she is loosing the dark strip on the head and her muzzle is getting lighter. Her fur is getting lighter aswell as she is getting older. she have Black marking around the edges of her ears, and on the back of her ears the black line is thicker. She have the most pretty face when she looks at you, and she tilts her head when you talk to her. Yes I think I did make a comment on the first pic you put on about your new puppies and the little girl is the exact same as Crystal. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I will get a photo done of her tomorrow as she is now, then you can see the difference of how she looked when I first got her and how she is going lighter, her dad is a sable too with huge white chest fur proper lion mane. I have attatched a photo of her dad with one of her sisters. xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Your little white girl looks like one of Milo and Teigans puppies born on 21st June. have a look at her pic. she was one week old here she looks massive but it is a zoomed in close pic she was only 3oz born and the little boy was only just over 2 oz born. xx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Thanks for reading the thread, poor Leo just gave up fighting and was ready to go, to be honest i think he was ready to give up long before me as i just couldnt give up on him, but i dont regret a second of the time i gave and spent with him, if you could see me now, i have 2 stys on one eye, from not eating and sleeping right when looking after Leo, not a pretty sight lol
> I find it really weird the way they can carry more than one litter and you have confirmed it for me with what you said about all the pups looking different, dont get me wrong i have looked into it and knew it was possible but your story is confirmation for me, i truly believe that Leo and Lilly where not ready to come as they were number 3 and 4 and Lilly was the smallest and developing later than the others also as you know Leo had alot of dramas ie: he couldnt suckle etc. It blows me away.
> I can tell you like myself are a chihuahua lover, do you have any yourself?? They are the only breed that i have totally bonded with and they are soo low maintenance. Thanks for your comments xxxx


Nature can be cruel but I do believe that sometimes it's for the best on a biological level- whether it's a puppy or kitten or even a person  It's so desperately sad but what can you do? What matters is that he was so very loved in the short time he was part of this world.

It's fascinating isn't it? I never knew about different sires in one litter until I saw it first hand- I guess it makes sense if they release multiple eggs at different times and different sperm get there at the right time. My dog had ten pups in total so there was scope for variety!

Yeah I have just the one boy  He is a sable, fawn with black mask, black in the inside of his ears and on the tip of his tail. I have only had him for about 5 months but he has changed my life! He comes everywhere with me, sleeps in my bed  Such intelligent wee dogs!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your little white girl looks like one of Milo and Teigans puppies born on 21st June. have a look at her pic. she was one week old here she looks massive but it is a zoomed in close pic she was only 3oz born and the little boy was only just over 2 oz born. xx


The pup is stunning, she looks like she has a short nose, lovely, have you any pics of Tiegan, dont think ive seen one of her yet ????
I must post a pic of Maximus when i get a chance, the sire of the pups.
Dont think ive posted any of Bella either but she may be in my profile pics x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Nature can be cruel but I do believe that sometimes it's for the best on a biological level- whether it's a puppy or kitten or even a person  It's so desperately sad but what can you do? What matters is that he was so very loved in the short time he was part of this world.
> 
> It's fascinating isn't it? I never knew about different sires in one litter until I saw it first hand- I guess it makes sense if they release multiple eggs at different times and different sperm get there at the right time. My dog had ten pups in total so there was scope for variety!
> 
> Yeah I have just the one boy  He is a sable, fawn with black mask, black in the inside of his ears and on the tip of his tail. I have only had him for about 5 months but he has changed my life! He comes everywhere with me, sleeps in my bed  Such intelligent wee dogs!


He sounds lovely, post a pic when you get chance, i love pics of chihuahuas and i cant wait to see what colour my babies turn out. When i got Bambi she was 5 months old and my OH is really into big dogs, a real mans dog lol, i think we had Bambi about a month and he said, you could never only have one as he loved her to bits, which was an opening for me, up until 2 months ago we had 3 and then i sold my boy Maximus as i was too scared he would impregnate Bella (6 months old) on her 1st heat so unfortunately i had to let him go but he went to a great home and im still in contact with the buyer, she is putting him into the show ring which to be honest i havent the time to do at the minute but i want to do it someday in the future. x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

This is a pic of Teigan, I do have another one somewhere I will have to look for it, I think you can see her in this one.
She looks big in this one, but she is only 4lb in weight. We have Crystal who I will breed Milo with next year when she is old enough, both long haired Chi's. Teigan is a short haired, and Milo go to her


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

this is another one, and NO that is not me with the hairy chin lolol that is my 15 yr old son lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This is a pic of Teigan, I do have another one somewhere I will have to look for it, I think you can see her in this one.
> She looks big in this one, but she is only 4lb in weight. We have Crystal who I will breed Milo with next year when she is old enough, both long haired Chi's. Teigan is a short haired, and Milo go to her and I didnt even see him do it.


She is a cutie too, you have a nice colour range of chihuahuas, ive attached a pic of Maximus, the sire, he is a very pretty boy i think but im probably byest. x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> She is a cutie too, you have a nice colour range of chihuahuas, ive attached a pic of Maximus, the sire, he is a very pretty boy i think but im probably byest. x


Isnt it wierd how we both got the same chihuahua's, your mummy one is the same as my Milo and your daddy one is the same as my Teigan but a different colour, we were totally shocked when my two gave birth to two pure white ones, I thought we would of had a tri in there somewhere, cant wait to see what Crystal and Milo's little ones will be like next year. I will get a photo of Crystal tomorow and you will see how she is changing colour. love your chihuahua's too. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I say I didnt see him do it, but I did catch him on top but he got off when I shoo'd him off, so he must of caught her then, the vet said it was called a slip mating. he didnt tie with her. How quick was that to catch then eh!.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I know, that must show how good taste we have sweetie, i know i was really fortunate that they threw out a variety of colours but i know by looking in Bambis 5 gen ped that there is defo white in there and obviously b+t and also Maximus has chocolate, blue and cream in his ped so as i said i think i was lucky, i plan to mate Bella in the future, i have a tri colour stud picked for her and if i decide to mate Bambi again, which will be at least a year from now i have a fawn stud picked, who is doing really well in the show ring at the minute, he is a little stunner also but i will see how i feel when the time comes, whether to mate her or not. Looking forward to seeing your pick of Crystal now to see how her colour has changed x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I took this one this morning, but the sun is so bright outside it is shining into my kitchen and making the pics so bright.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

another one


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> another one


she dont look any different in these what a bummer, once i get one off my hubbys camera phone i will send it, it will show up better then lololol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> another one


Awwww shes a little stunner, check out those ears, massive, so cute xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Awwww shes a little stunner, check out those ears, massive, so cute xxxx


I just looked at my pic of Crystal in my aviator and compared to the new pic I put up for you and her ears have gone lighter inside and her face is alot lighter especailly around her nose and it isnt so dark around her eyes.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a quick update folks, Louie and Lilly are on their feet, staggering but trying to walk on all fours, its so cute, Lucy is still dragging herself along, i think she is just too big to get on all fours. They are like 3 little bears. Louie is gorgeous, he has white ears tinged with black and lovely markings, Lilly as you know is pure white and Lucy has a black mask and black ears. I love them all but i know i have to let Louie go, that will be a sad day but i know he will be very loved with his new family, im meant to be calling him Benji but i just cant get away from Louie at the min but i really have to try as he will be with me over 14 weeks (when the family can take him) so i need to get him used to Benji (his new name). Anyhow all good, so far, just cant wait till they all on their feet getting into mischief lol xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Hi all, Lilly has finally opened her eyes today and they are blue, thank god, i was worried she might be albino.
> All puppies have been wormed today also and Bambi, next in line will be puppies on their feet hopefully soon, i soooo cant wait till they running riot round the house lol xxxx


Great news - I'm really pleased Lilly is finally catching up, you must be very relieved.



Jayzee said:


> Just a quick update folks, Louie and Lilly are on their feet, staggering but trying to walk on all fours, its so cute, Lucy is still dragging herself along, i think she is just too big to get on all fours. They are like 3 little bears. Louie is gorgeous, he has white ears tinged with black and lovely markings, Lilly as you know is pure white and Lucy has a black mask and black ears. I love them all but i know i have to let Louie go, that will be a sad day but i know he will be very loved with his new family, im meant to be calling him Benji but i just cant get away from Louie at the min but i really have to try as he will be with me over 14 weeks (when the family can take him) so i need to get him used to Benji (his new name). Anyhow all good, so far, just cant wait till they all on their feet getting into mischief lol xxxx


Awww  they sound so cute, they'll all be up and running around under your feet in no time.

Thx for the updates.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww really glad they doing well, when you say you got to let Louie go does that mean you are keeping the 2 girls ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is good news about her opening her eyes. Dont they look cute trying to walk around and wobbling lololo They are very quick at moving too arnt they. I loved it when Teigans puppies were walking around everywhere funny to watch them. Glad everything is ok in all aspects now. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys, i havent been on for a couple of days, quick update on my babies, they are getting a little bit more confident on their feet, still wobbling but getting there, they have had some proper food the last couple of days also, some crushed up RC with puppy milk, slush basically but they seem to like it, just a little taste once a day at the minute but will start with 2 feeds on monday as dont want to overdo it just yet, they still cant seem to get into the saucer so im still helping them with it. They are all soooo adorable in their own way, Lilly is a bit hyper, jittery and a bit of a yelper, Lucy is placid and just loves her food, really chilled out and Louie (Benji) is chilled also and loves his food, he is a little stunner. 
Im not sure yet who im going to keep for myself if any of them. I had planned to keep the 2 girls and i have a prospective owner for Louie, i also have alot of interest in the 2 girls but i would really love a French Bulldog (have always loved the breed) and i think if i decide to let the girls go it will only be if i have sourced a good frenchie pup as i know it will be hard to let all 3 of mine go so i feel that would only be feasible if i got another pup, dont know what to do yet, wont make any decisions for another 2-3 weeks but i know its not gonna be easy to let all my babies go. xxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hi Guys, i havent been on for a couple of days, quick update on my babies, they are getting a little bit more confident on their feet, still wobbling but getting there, they have had some proper food the last couple of days also, some crushed up RC with puppy milk, slush basically but they seem to like it, just a little taste once a day at the minute but will start with 2 feeds on monday as dont want to overdo it just yet, they still cant seem to get into the saucer so im still helping them with it. They are all soooo adorable in their own way, Lilly is a bit hyper, jittery and a bit of a yelper, Lucy is placid and just loves her food, really chilled out and Louie (Benji) is chilled also and loves his food, he is a little stunner.
> Im not sure yet who im going to keep for myself if any of them. I had planned to keep the 2 girls and i have a prospective owner for Louie, i also have alot of interest in the 2 girls but i would really love a French Bulldog (have always loved the breed) and i think if i decide to let the girls go it will only be if i have sourced a good frenchie pup as i know it will be hard to let all 3 of mine go so i feel that would only be feasible if i got another pup, dont know what to do yet, wont make any decisions for another 2-3 weeks but i know its not gonna be easy to let all my babies go. xxxxx


Sounds like they are thriving well

i think you should keep at least 1 lol

I know i couldnt let all mine go and i would keep them all of i could


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

hi folks, i really dont seem to have the time to come on these days then when i do get on i spend ages reading over peoples threads that ive missed. 
Anyhow my crew are doing good, weight is going on and they are all staggering about, Lucy worries me a little as she isnt on her feet as well as the other 2 but i think its just because she is soooo big in comparison to them, Benji (louie) the little boy seems to be leaps and bounds ahead of the girls and quite steady on his feet tho still tending to do alot of walking backwards. They will be 4 weeks on Wednesday and im giving them 1 feed a day at the mo but they seem to be taking more from it each day, ill leave it till Thursday and notch it up to 2 feeds a day, do you think this is ok? I dont want to overfeed them incase i do them harm. Bambi is still supplying their milk on a regular basis and the rest of the time they still seem to spend sleeping. Is this normal at this stage???? Also because they are not getting about sooo much and not curious about outside the box, i still have them in the box in the sitting room but when they get more active and sleep less i plan to move it into the kitchen surrounded by the puppy pen and cut away the front of the box so they can come in and out of it as they please. Thats about it for now, as always any advice will be greatly appreciated. Ill post new pics this week. xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee they sound like they are all doing fine, dont worry about the little girl not walking around like the others, she will do it in her own time. I did the same as you with the mushy pulp food lololo, Teigan used to come out of the box more and more often when the pups became 4 weeks old, she didnt want them feeding as long mainly because of their teeth making her sore. So when she went out for her pee and walk around the garden for her bit of freedom that is when I used to go in and put the puppy food down and let them walk in it and try the food out. They may not take alot straight aways but then again they may take quite a bit, each puppy is different from the other one. our two little ones where pure white so you can imagine the mess and colour they were, it was funny watching them. I did it twice a day at 4 weeks, and then 3 times a week after that. Teigan stopped altogther feeding them by the time they were 6 weeks old, she didnt want to know at all, and was getting sore. so it was 5 feeds a day from 6 weeks onwards, sometime they would only eat a little depending on how much they ate from the last meal, then another time they would go mad and plod in it and eat away. So one day they would eat 4 meals and another they would have 6. You sound like you got it all in hand. So glad Bambi is doing well too, love cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Jayzee they sound like they are all doing fine, dont worry about the little girl not walking around like the others, she will do it in her own time. I did the same as you with the mushy pulp food lololo, Teigan used to come out of the box more and more often when the pups became 4 weeks old, she didnt want them feeding as long mainly because of their teeth making her sore. So when she went out for her pee and walk around the garden for her bit of freedom that is when I used to go in and put the puppy food down and let them walk in it and try the food out. They may not take alot straight aways but then again they may take quite a bit, each puppy is different from the other one. our two little ones where pure white so you can imagine the mess and colour they were, it was funny watching them. I did it twice a day at 4 weeks, and then 3 times a week after that. Teigan stopped altogther feeding them by the time they were 6 weeks old, she didnt want to know at all, and was getting sore. so it was 5 feeds a day from 6 weeks onwards, sometime they would only eat a little depending on how much they ate from the last meal, then another time they would go mad and plod in it and eat away. So one day they would eat 4 meals and another they would have 6. You sound like you got it all in hand. So glad Bambi is doing well too, love cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks Cheryl, as always good advice from you, thats set a few things straight for me as to when to up the quantity. xxxx Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww it is going to be hard for you to let go of them little babies, and more so because you lost one little one so you have bonded more with the others making sure they were ok. I cried when my two went , it is like giving away a child (not that I know what that would be like). But it is all part of the breeding as you know you have to let go. Thing is you cant help but bond with them, but it is easier when you KNOW you have found a good new owner- to- be that will give the love and care as you did for them whilst you had them. Have you done a photo album yet, I got a photo album and took pics of the puppies at birth and one at 8 weeks old, and put them into the album with photo;s of mum and dad. I have dated each pic. So I can look back on what the puppies looked like and can also show new owners what the pup's looked like and can also be used to show new owners what ie: last years litter looked like or the year before's litter looked like. I will be doing the same with Crystal and Milo' next year.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Yet another update folks, the babies are well on their feet from yesterday, even big Lucy is starting to interact with the others, she was quite happy just to lie and watch before, so chilled. Benji (Louis) is a right little character, he is the jester of the bunch, trying to bite the others today and his mum. Lilly is active also but im still a little concerned about her sight, hopefully she just a little bit behind the others but probably just me over analysing, as i do. Will give it another week and see what i think then if im still concerned ill take her to the vets, she is the whinger of the crew, very vocal when feeding etc but gorgeous, so they all have there own wee personalities at the minute and i now know its not gonna be easy when they go as ive spent most of the day just watching them interact and enjoying them. 
Anyhow im off work tomorrow and 2 of the prospective owners are coming over to have a look at my babies so as much as i know them it will still be good to see them around my babies and will define if i was right about them. They will be here for a good few weeks yet anyhow so im sure the new owners will be here quite often. 
I took more pics today and i promise to get some on here over the weekend, have been chilling downstairs with the laptop lately but for some reason it doesnt upload my pics so will get on the PC over the weekend and put some on. Thanks again guys for all your good wishes and advice. xxxx :


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope the little one will be ok and good luck with having people over

Im sure they will fall right in love with the pups xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I hope the little one will be ok and good luck with having people over
> 
> Im sure they will fall right in love with the pups xx


Thanks SM have you been successful with finding your babies the right home, i hope so, was checking out your pics the other day and they are all gorgeous, i honestly couldnt choose between yours and brilliant names xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Thanks SM have you been successful with finding your babies the right home, i hope so, was checking out your pics the other day and they are all gorgeous, i honestly couldnt choose between yours and brilliant names xxxx


Yep i have found 10 excellent homes and i am very happy with them all
It was hard enough me choosing which one i was going to keep lol

I love all the names and i think they all suit them aswell


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Wey Hey!!!!!!! wow sounds like they are doing so well, havent the time gone quick. Nice to know you are having veiwings, they wont be around long they will be snapped up. Are you still keeping one and going for a French Bulldog??? or havent you thought anymore about it yet. Did you get much feedback from your new thread about the new breed????. I cant wait to see the pictures of them now, i love this stage of them growing so funny getting around. lol I cant wait until next year for Teigan to have another litter and then Crystal to have hers. I'm not going to rush into it. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all, ive attached updated pics of them all but they arent great pics, the 2 new owners came today to look at Lilly and Benji, just Lucys new owner to come and see her now and they all fell in love with my babies, also i feel at ease as i know they will be well looked after. I know its gonna be hard when the time comes as im not going to keep any, ive decided to find them all good homes.
No update on my other thread Cheryl but im going to see a frenchy breeder tomorrow in my neck of the woods, there are very little quality breeders here but this lady has top quality dogs, show dogs and champions so i may get into the showing as i said my mate shows british bulldogs so if i get a nice frenchy i may give it a go and see how i feel about it. Fingers crossed, id like one around the time these 3 will be leaving as it would make the emotional side of things so much easier, lets hope. xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> Congratultions hun they are gorgeous  xxxxxx


Awww thanks sweetie xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hi all, ive attached updated pics of them all but they arent great pics, the 2 new owners came today to look at Lilly and Benji, just Lucys new owner to come and see her now and they all fell in love with my babies, also i feel at ease as i know they will be well looked after. I know its gonna be hard when the time comes as im not going to keep any, ive decided to find them all good homes.
> No update on my other thread Cheryl but im going to see a frenchy breeder tomorrow in my neck of the woods, there are very little quality breeders here but this lady has top quality dogs, show dogs and champions so i may get into the showing as i said my mate shows british bulldogs so if i get a nice frenchy i may give it a go and see how i feel about it. Fingers crossed, id like one around the time these 3 will be leaving as it would make the emotional side of things so much easier, lets hope. xxxx


aw they are lovely, havent they grown, it will be nice for you do go into another breed escpecially if you show, and your mate could help you with that so that is helpfull. I do like the look of the french ones, they have cute faces too and not too big of a dog either, still a small breed. you will be in tears when the puppies go to thier home, my eyes filled up as Sharon was walking to the door with Sophie. she keeps in touch all the time which is good, I havent heard from the owner of Gucci for ages now, so dont know how he is doing. I know her mother was ill so maybe she is busy with her at the moment. good luck with the French Bulldog. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hi all, ive attached updated pics of them all but they arent great pics, the 2 new owners came today to look at Lilly and Benji, just Lucys new owner to come and see her now and they all fell in love with my babies, also i feel at ease as i know they will be well looked after. I know its gonna be hard when the time comes as im not going to keep any, ive decided to find them all good homes.
> No update on my other thread Cheryl but im going to see a frenchy breeder tomorrow in my neck of the woods, there are very little quality breeders here but this lady has top quality dogs, show dogs and champions so i may get into the showing as i said my mate shows british bulldogs so if i get a nice frenchy i may give it a go and see how i feel about it. Fingers crossed, id like one around the time these 3 will be leaving as it would make the emotional side of things so much easier, lets hope. xxxx


the little white one looks just like one of Teigans (her little boy Gucci). all 3 are stunning mind, the sable one is lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> the little white one looks just like one of Teigans (her little boy Gucci). all 3 are stunning mind, the sable one is lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks hun, i hope i dont regret letting them go, as you say it will hit me as they are walking out the door with them and i cant really grab them back at that point, lol, as i know they are going to good homes. I have always wanted a frenchie and have researched the breed to make sure it would get on with my Girls and i think they will and this is the time to take the leap and get one, so fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow at the frenchie folks but it will be like 4+ months before i get one, dont know if i can wait that long lol xxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Thanks hun, i hope i dont regret letting them go, as you say it will hit me as they are walking out the door with them and i cant really grab them back at that point, lol, as i know they are going to good homes. I have always wanted a frenchie and have researched the breed to make sure it would get on with my Girls and i think they will and this is the time to take the leap and get one, so fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow at the frenchie folks but it will be like 4+ months before i get one, dont know if i can wait that long lol xxxx


Mine keep fighting and trying to escape now. If they see mum then they cry, its heart breaking. God knows how i will feel when they go. I am dreading it too


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys, havent been on here for a couple of weeks, has been a crazy few days, my babies are doing really well and are now 6 weeks old, ill get some updated pics on soon, they have all hopefully got new prospective owners, all going to plan. They are so adorable and are interacting well with each other. Bambi is feeding them less and less but still happy enough to do at least 1 a day as it seems to relieve the abundance of milk for her so i let them feed off her at night and i try to get puppy food into them the rest of the day. Day to day is different with their intake of food, sometimes they dont come out of the saucer till every scrap is done other times they have a few licks and leave it at that, they arent overly keen on water but im trying to make sure they get some in, even if i have to colour it just slightly with a dash of milk. They will all be here for a few weeks yet so im in no rush, just enjoying them at the minute while they are here xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

wow that went quickly didnt it. I bet you cant wait to get the Frenchie in your home lolol
It will be tearfull when your babies go to their new owners, I cried I couldnt help it. You are with them for so long you cant help but bond with them. good luck with the new owners and the new puppy when it comes. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

